#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Общение >  > > >  >  > Общий форум >  > > >  >  >  буддизм и индуизм . отличия?

## ullu

Всвязи с дискуссией на форуме Евгения Алексеевича хояу задать вопрос. 
Поскольку я очень очнь мало знакома с индуисткой тантрой, то может быть кто-то объяснить мне по пунктам в чем основные различия между буддизмом и индуизмом, и почему буддизм приводит к освобождению, а индуизм не приводит к освобождению?
Или может быть кто-то считает по-другому? Тогда объясните пожалуйста почему.
Я размещаю эту тему на общем форуме специально что бы все могли отвечать. Потому что мне интересны и та и другая точки зрения, а основные участники только буддисты.
Только пожалуйста аргументированно.

----------

NataliaP (25.03.2009)

----------


## Ersh

Лично я не думаю, что практика индуизма однозначно не приводит к освобождению. Равно как и любая другая религия. Вообще все межконфессиональные споры считаю делом вредным.
Будда же пришел к освобождению практикуя в индуистской традиции.

----------

Гошка (30.10.2017), Слава Эркин (26.03.2009), Шуньяананда (31.10.2017)

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

1) Мотивация практики 
    Буддизм: бодхичитта
    Инд: стремление к личному совершенству
2) Опора воззрения
    Буддизм: пустотность
    Инд: милость божества

----------

Евгений Трофимов (02.08.2010)

----------


## Ассаджи

> то может быть кто-то объяснить мне по пунктам в чем основные различия между буддизмом и индуизмом


Рекомендую Радхакришнана:
http://dhamma.ru/lib/radha/Radha1.htm

----------

Михаил_ (13.10.2017)

----------


## Банзай

Будда же пришел к освобождению практикуя в индуистской традиции.
------------------------------------------------------------------
Мне кажется, что это ошибка. Он практиковал индуистские техники, но не добился сатори. Затем отыскав Срединный Путь (это уже не индуизм) он тал Шакьямуни Буддой.
.
Индуизм ничуть не лучше и не хуже любой другой религии основанной на вере в бога. Что тут можно вообще оговаривать? Эта разница не ясна или я чего-то не улавливаю? Если этот момент ясен, то зачем продолжать?

----------


## Ersh

Ух, как меня будут бить сейчас...

Обладает ли индуист природой будды?

----------

Слава Эркин (26.03.2009), Шуньяананда (31.10.2017), Этэйла (27.03.2009)

----------


## ullu

> Мне кажется, что это ошибка. Он практиковал индуистские техники, но не добился сатори. Затем отыскав Срединный Путь (это уже не индуизм) он тал Шакьямуни Буддой.


Мне тоже так кажется.



> Индуизм ничуть не лучше и не хуже любой другой религии основанной на вере в бога. Что тут можно вообще оговаривать? Эта разница не ясна или я чего-то не улавливаю? Если этот момент ясен, то зачем продолжать?


Суть не в том лучше он или хуже.
оказывается в индуизме есть такие воззрения, которые очень похожи на буддиские воззрения с первого взгляда.
и мне становится непонятно в чем же разница? и как наличие бога, который в этом случае не является личностью, а очень похож на буддискую природу будды может влиять на освобождение?
но вот Сэм ответил и я буду уже с этим разбиратся.

----------


## ullu

> Обладает ли индуист природой будды?


Осознает ли он то, что ей обладает ? :Wink:

----------

Этэйла (27.03.2009)

----------


## ullu

Ерш, вообще то цель не поспорить, а понять почему например, я лично считаю, что только буддизм приводит к освобождению ничего не зная о других религиях.
Это попахивает фанатизмом вообще то. А мне что-то не особо хочется попахивать  :Smilie:  Это раз.
И второе мне все же интересно, ведь я все же в глубине души считаю, что все учения сводятся к одному и из-за этого я тяну отвосюду что попало и это пытаюсь практиковать.
Но вот оказывается, что в индуизме не практикуют бодхичитту. Это для меня открытие. Возможно я не понимаю что такое бодхичитта даже примерно и считаю, что без нее можено освободится. То есть головй то думаю, что дада..нужна бодхичитта..но считаю где-то там, что можно и так.
и ещё есть некоторые вопросы, которые возникают по-ходу.
так что цель не установить превосохдство одного учения над другим. Цель разобратся в том, что я понимаю, а что не понимаю, но считаю, что понимаю.
Но если ты считаешь, что этот тред вредный, то можешь его удалить без вопросов. Я буду разбиратся сама тогда.

----------

Слава Эркин (26.03.2009)

----------


## Ersh

Тань, дак и я о том же. Вот ведь шел Будда индуистским путем. Но ведь Путь - то он не от сих до сих, правда? И если он преодолел ограниченность индуизма - а ведь у него ничего кроме индуизма ни в практическом, ни в теоретическом багаже не было - значит не является индуизм препятствием к реализации, правда?

----------

Шуньяананда (31.10.2017)

----------


## ullu

Препятствием не является значит.
Ещё я на новичковом запостила цитату Ринпоче о Христианстве.

----------


## Бодхичен

Как это небыло?? Из Тушит так просто на Земле нирманакаю не командируют  :Wink:

----------


## Торчинов

Samadhi Undercover:
2) Опора воззрения 
Буддизм: пустотность 
Инд: милость божества

Нет, только теистические направления индуизма (бхакти), например гаудия-вайшнава (кришнаиты). А в адвайта-веданте освобождение обретается благодаря собственным усилиям чере постижение тождества природы "я" (Атмана) и Абсолюта (Брахмана). Это справедливо и относительно ряда других направлений индуизма, отнюдь не все они теистичны.

----------


## Банзай

Суть не в том лучше он или хуже. 
оказывается в индуизме есть такие воззрения, которые очень похожи на буддиские воззрения с первого взгляда. 
и мне становится непонятно в чем же разница? и как наличие бога, который в этом случае не является личностью, а очень похож на буддискую природу будды может влиять на освобождение? 
--------------------------------------------------------------
Сестра, ты заставляешь меня грешить ..
Шри Рамана Махарши давал Учения, которые мало отличались по сути от наших. Но там не было никакого бога.
Для меня этот человек с необычайно добрыми и выразительными глазами явился предтечей Истинного Закона.
Помогли прийти к этому и остальные, Шри Ауробиндо в частности. Но!

----------

Слава Эркин (26.03.2009), Шуньяананда (31.10.2017)

----------


## Караульный

Обладает ли индуист природой будды?/////////////

Да, но она отлична от природы будды буддиста.
 :Big Grin:

----------

Дондог (30.03.2011)

----------


## Tikhonravov

Позволю себе высказать пару предположений.
1. Сотериологические идеалы индуизма и буддизма, хоть и называются одним и тем же словом, все же различны. Если бы индусы и буддисты сразу это поняли и с этим согласились, не было бы очень многих споров между ними. А так, одни говорили "вот это правильный способ достижения мокши", а другие - "нет, врете, вот это". Индусские методы истинны для достижения одного, буддийские - для другого.
2. Хотя сотериологические идеалы индуизма и буддизма различны, они все же очень близки и фундаментально родственны - недаром они называются одним и тем же словом  :Smilie:  Полагаю, индуизм и буддизм соотносятся примерно так же, как медицина и психология. Неслучайно в индусских практиках работе с телом уделяется гораздо больше внимания, чем в целом в буддизме (исключение составляет тибетский буддизм, к-рый интегрировал в себя множество методов "тибетской медицины" - и как в обычном, так и в специфическом, т.е. в контексте моей классификации, значении этого выражения, т.е. если рассматривать саму религию бон как своего рода сакральную медицину). Соответственно соотносятся и цели индуизма и буддизма - как цели медицины и психотерапии. Вроде бы эти цели различны, вроде бы и одинаковы. Вроде бы одинаковы, впроде бы и различны.

----------

Евгений Трофимов (02.08.2010)

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

//Нет, только теистические направления индуизма (бхакти), например гаудия-вайшнава (кришнаиты). А в адвайта-веданте освобождение обретается благодаря собственным усилиям чере постижение тождества природы "я" (Атмана) и Абсолюта (Брахмана).

Да да, это так говорят, кто адвайту по книжкам изучал. А кто к мастерам ездил говорят иное: поговорили за недвойственность, а потом давай бхаджаны распевать. И мантры. И мастера недвойственного больше всех забирает  :Smilie: 
Потому что с помощью философии адвайты, хорошей кстати философии, грамотной, мозги от заблуждений он отчистил, а опирается все равно на милость божества. Шива, Кали, Вишну и проч. 


// Это справедливо и относительно ряда других направлений индуизма, отнюдь не все они теистичны.

Философия не теистична. А практика философией не исчерпывается ни у адвайтистов, ни вот даже у мадхъямиков.

----------

Дондог (30.03.2011)

----------


## ullu

> Индусские методы истинны для достижения одного, буддийские - для другого.


А не могли бы вы уточнить для чего одни , а для чего другие?

----------


## ullu

> 1) Мотивация практики 
>     Буддизм: бодхичитта
>     Инд: стремление к личному совершенству


То есть в индуизме вообще никак не затрагивается помощь другим в освобождении и даже не подразумевается, что это произойдет само собой из-за того, что совершенной личности это просто напросто свойственно?

----------


## Пэма Бэнза

Привет всем,

Как известно существует текст-наставление Падмасамбхавы "Ожерелье воззрений" (если не ошибаюсь в названии). Ссылки на него есть в "Драгоценном сосуде. Основам Санти Маха Сангхи". Там все подробно разбирается и объясняется, кто такие чалва, гяненпа, муртугпа и мутэгпа.
Если кто подзабыл - можно ознакомиться и восстановить пробелы. Чем буддизм отличается от других духовных путей? Тем, что Дхарма опирается на "четыре печати" учения Будды, добродетельна в начале, середине и конце и достигает совершенства в трех упражнениях - нравственности (шила), созерцании (самадхи) и различающем знании (праджня).
Вообще бытует такое мнение, что по крайней мере половина наших буддистов, читай практиков дзогчена, на самом деле тиртхики, т.е. имеют явный крен в сторону небудийских воззрений, так или иначе относящихся к этернализму и нигилизму. Мне известно, что у некоторых умных людей есть сильное устремление провести глубокие изыскания на сей счет и поделиться с ними единочаятелями, дабы расставить все точки над i и давать решительный отпор смутьянам, периодически пытающимся уверить нас в обратном. Пожелаем им удачи в этом начинании. А пока цитата из книги Чоки Нима Ринпоче "Неоспоримая истина". Кстати, все могут поинтересоваться у своих учителей, чем отличается буддизм от индуизма и можно ли следуя индуисткому пути, будь то адвайта-веданта или кашмирский шиваизм, обрести состояние будды, исполненное всеведения.

"Вначале поговорим о двух главных видах философских школ — буддийских и небуддийских. Небуддийских школ философии очень много; упоминания о них мы находим в философских дебатах буддистов прошлого, но сейчас у нас нет времени их разбирать. К тому же на данном этапе в этом нет особой необходимости.
В основе своей небуддийские философии склоняются к одному из двух направлений: нигилизму или этернализму. Воззрение этернализма утверждает, что есть некое высшее божество, от которого произошло всё творение. Если живые существа стараются и угождают божеству, своему собственному источнику, он их принимает и вновь вбирает в себя. Бог очищает их карму и клеши, и они растворяются в Боге. Если же они гневят божество, оно в качестве наказания ввергает их в страдание — например, в ад. Поэтому, чтобы снова вернуться к Богу, необходимо совершать правильные действия,. В этой системе всё считается вечным и поэтому называется воззрением этернализма* <От английского eternal: вечный>.
Второе воззрение — нигилизм. Буквально это слово значит: «воззрение об уничтожении», в том смысле, что сейчас всё существует, но, как только жизнь прекращается, всё заканчивается и ничего не остается. В нигилизме нет никакой речи о непрерывности: смерть подобна высыханию воды или затуханию пламени. Это просто конец. Поэтому такое воззрение называется нигилизмом или аннигиляционизмом. Сразу заявляю, ни одно из этих двух воззрений не считается способствующим освобождению".

----------

Дондог (30.03.2011)

----------


## Tikhonravov

2 Ullu

Индусские – для достижения абсолютного здоровья в медицинском смысле (причем с учетом особенностей жителя индийского субконтинента). Буддийские – для достижения абсолютного здоровья в психологическом смысле. Разумеется, здоровье в медицинском смысле предполагает нек-рую степень здоровья в психологическом, и наоборот - психологическое здоровье непременно сопровождается здоровьем медицинским (даже поглощает его собой). Но в целом это все равно разные вещи.
Точнее обозначить разницу сотериологических идеалов этих двух учений вряд ли смогу.

----------


## ullu

Тихонравов, спасибо, понятно.
Неужели индуизм может иметь целью физическое здоровье ?
Тогда получается, что индуизм преполагает наличие некоторого постоянного существа, которое можно совершенствовать? 
Извините, если это кто-то уже мне говорил. Я точно понмю , что говорил, но дошло только сейчас.

А как же смерть? Ведь существо умирает и его физическое здоровье тоже. Или считается, что существо будет получать в процессе перерождений более совершенные тела?

Ещё мне хотелось бы узнать что считают по поводу существования постоянной личности Даосы. 
И для чего они культивируют долгую жизнь?

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> То есть в индуизме вообще никак не затрагивается помощь другим в освобождении и даже не подразумевается, что это произойдет само собой из-за того, что совершенной личности это просто напросто свойственно?


afaik не затрагивается, а поскольку совершенная (ведически) личность не заинтересована в помощи другим ради них самих, то и не свойственно.
Нигилистические традиции (спасибо ПБ напомнил про них) вообще без смысла рассматривать, а в этерналичтических - на кого божество укажет аскету, того он и учит, а если кто сам прибьется в ученики - то тоже очищают(аскетизм или бхакти и т.п.) до тех пор, пока божество к нему снизойдет.

----------


## Tikhonravov

Уллу, почти во всех высокоразвитых этнических религиях цель примерно одинакова – «достижение бесконечного бытия индивидуальными усилиями» (определение Парибка, данное им для индусского идеала). Это справедливо равным образом для индуизма и даосизма. В нек-рых случаях (в отдельных течениях, школах, трактатах) эта цель вполне вписывается в понятие «физического здоровья», но не всегда. Дело в том, что это понятие чаще ассоцииируется с определенным состоянием тела, в то время как само существование тела далеко не всегда признается необходимым (в даосизме, например, бессмертие как высшая цель вполне осязаемо, но бывают и бессмертные, «освободившиеся от трупа», т.е., по сути, бестелесные). А вот если понимать физическое здоровье как свободу от физических или физически мыслимых ограничений бытия (ничего не говоря о том, остается ли при этом само тело), тогда да – с этим идеалы этнорелигиозной сотериологии отождествить можно (не без определенных оговорок для каждого отдельного случая).

----------


## ullu

Пэма, спасибо . Я совсем забыла об этом.

Сэм, выходит, что должна существовать концепция , что-то типа - помогать другим это почетно? или , помогать другим это признак совершенства?

Тихонравов, спасибо.
А буддизм это высокоразвитая этническая религия?
Мне сложно ориентироватся в словах " идеалы этнорелигиозной сотиреологии", поэтмоу я спрошу просто, можно?
Даосизм полагает существование некоторой неизменной сущности?
Спасибо.

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

//Сэм, выходит, что должна существовать концепция , что-то типа - помогать другим это почетно? или , помогать другим это признак совершенства? 

Видимо зависит от способностей. Для кого то концепция, а для кого-то следствие различающей мудрости. Ж.с. явлены нам в нашем собственном сознании, поэтому для бодхисатвы, преодолевшего двойственное видение, освобождение ж.с. и очищение собственного ума это один и тот же процесс.

(я почистил ящик ПС если что)

----------


## GROM

Хех! Пема ,только я выискал момент для того что бы написать сюда это:
вот четыре печати ,которыми отмечены учения пробуждённых,
Всё обусловленное непостоянно.
Все загрязняющие состояния исполнены страдания.
Все явления пусты и лишены собственной сущности.
Нирвана есть покой.


.......однако увидел ,что ты уже обратил внимание на четыре печати ,и книгу Чоки Нима Ринпоче.
Воистину - благой знак!  :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie: 
Особенно если учесть,что сегодня день памяти Джамгон Конгтрула Ринпоче.

----------


## Huandi

Ф.И. Щербатской. Концепция буддийской нирваны. глава "Позиция школы ньяя-вайшешика".

Все индийские философские системы считали себя учениями о спасении. В соответствии с этим они исходили из понятия целого (sarvam), которое раскалывалось на две половины - феноменальную жизнь и абсолют (samsara и nirvana). Феноменальная часть далее путем анализа разделялась на ее действительные состояния (duhkha - дукха), на их движущие силы (duhkha-samudaya) и их постоянное угасание (marga). Когда это угасание достигнуто (nirodha), то жизнь поглощается абсолютом, сущность которого трактуется различным образом. Эти четыре положения - четыре "благородные истины", как несовершенно переводится этот термин, обычно представленный как основной принцип буддизма, не содержат в действительности никакого учения вообще. Это лишь схема для философских построений, и как таковая она принята всеми индийскими системами без исключения. Эти четыре понятия действительно пронизывают все индийское философское мышление. Уддьотакара по этому поводу говорит: "Имеются четыре предмета, которые исследуются каждым философом в каждой системе метафизики". В соответствии с этим каждая философская система  должна содержать аналих элементов бытия, учение об их движущих силах, учение об абсолюте и учение о методе, которому надо следовать, для того чтобы вырваться из оков феноменальной жизни и слиться с абсолютом. Феноменальная жизнь получает в системе ньяя-вайшешика определения duhkha, совершенно так же, как и в буддизме. Неверно переводить этот термин как "страдание", "несчастье", "мука", ибо он охватывает и такой род вещей, как неодушевленная материя, пять органов чувств, цвета, звуки, вкусы и осязаемые явления. Это не те предметы, к которым на нашем языке приложим термин "страдание", если мы хотим избежать недоразумений.

----------


## Tikhonravov

//А буддизм это высокоразвитая этническая религия?

Буддизм не этническая религия.

//Даосизм полагает существование некоторой неизменной сущности?

На подобные вопросы в присутствии ЕАТ, пусть даже виртуальном, я не смею отвечать. Но вообще даосская философия существенно отличается от буддийской, как и конфуцианская. Что не мешает китайцам вот уже 15 веков практиковать одновременно все три учения (сань цзяо).

----------


## Бодхичен

> Ф.И. Щербатской. Концепция буддийской нирваны. глава "Позиция школы ньяя-вайшешика".


Я просто поражаюсь, как некоторые буддологи, принимают буддийские заимствования индиустов, причем поздние, за чистую монету ортодоксального учения.

Можно лишь констатировать, что последователи Ньяя, переняв постановку задачи освобождения и причинного факта страданий у буддистов, не смогли развить её дальше философских построений. На которых собственно и произшло сансарическое зацикливание данной небуддийской системы.

----------

Дондог (30.03.2011)

----------


## Huandi

Бодхичен, ладно я - понимаю твой юмор, а остальные  :Smilie: ))?

----------


## Бодхичен

Остальное за вайшешиками.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> Можно лишь констатировать, что последователи Ньяя, переняв постановку задачи освобождения и причинного факта страданий у буддистов, не смогли развить её дальше философских построений. На которых собственно и произшло сансарическое зацикливание данной небуддийской системы.


Именно! Ньяя отличный пример попытки подражать внешней форме, не понимая внутреннего содержания. И получается голая механическая схема, которая не очень то и самим нужна  :Smilie:

----------


## Борис

Вообще, вспомним, что само слово "индуизм" некорректно, это -- неологизм, введенный европейцами для обозначения всей совокупности обычаев, практик, философских воззрений и т.п., бытующих в среде основной массы индийцев и при этом относящихся порой к разным "видам искусств" (термин присутствующего здесь Ю.Тихонравова).

Если же иметь в виду разные направления веданты (котроые используют в своей практике когда разные, а когда схожие методы), то можно ли их в одну кучу валить?

Потом. Возможно, с тех пор, как эти воззрения были описаны буддийскими авторами, они не особо изменились. Но появились все же "новые прочтения", которые могут и не уладываться в классификационные модели, о которых говорил Пэма. _(Так же как какие-то из антибрахманистских аргументы древних индийских буддистов, насколько мне известно, "не действуют" в отношении христианства, идя "мимо цели".)_

Примерами такого "нового прочтения" могут являться разные неоведантистские направления. Можно, конечно, относиться к ним как к нонсенсу, *но просто так отмахнуться от них нельзя*. Большинство их, действующих на Западе и у нас (и часто при этом отвергаемых самими индийцами), уж никак не запишешь в "этнические культы".

Так что, ПМСМ, не все тут так просто.

Говорю я это не для того, чтобы построить теорию о "единстве целей" буддизма и веданты. Я сам противник такой точки зрения. Просто не надо упрощать, пардон за каламбур  :Smilie: .

*Ю.Тихонравову:* Юрий, Ваше мнение об упомянутых мной "вивеканандовцах" и "ауробиндовцах" на Западе (и в России) в контексте ИСИ ?

----------


## Борис

Да, еще, Юрий. О работе с телом. Внимание к телу -- Первая основа осознанности из 4-х. Сатипаттхана-сутта ("Смритьюпастхана-сутра" - это для тех, кто скажет, что сатипаттхана касается лишь Тхеравады  :Smilie:  )

----------


## yogic

> _Samadhi Undercover:_
> *1) Мотивация практики 
>     Буддизм: бодхичитта
>     Инд: стремление к личному совершенству*


Чем личное совершенство отличается от бодхичитты?

----------


## yogic

> *Он практиковал индуистские техники, но не добился сатори. Затем отыскав Срединный Путь (это уже не индуизм) он тал Шакьямуни Буддой.*


А, может быть, он обрёл правильный взгляд на индуизм?
Разве он когда-нибудь отвергал индуизм?
Разве он когда-нибудь проповедовал буддизм?

----------


## Tikhonravov

Приветствую, Борис!

Думаю, что, несмотря на весь полиморфизм, Сантана Дхарма все же феномен, обладающий внутренним единством. Я истолковываю его именно как экологическое искусство Индийского субконтинента, к-рое имеет свои медицинские и прочие разделы. Другой вопрос, что, как и многие другие искусства, индуизм имеет в себе давнюю и мощную тоталитарную тенденцию заменить собой все, одним махом покрыть все цели. Для этнических религий это характерно потому, что некогда они действительно были связаны с целостным образом жизни, полностью ориентированным на выживание и приспособление к среде (в работе о комплементарности об этом говорится). Ситуация изменилась уже давно, а в наше время подобные попытки выглядят совсем уж нелепо. Именно к их числу можно отнести нек-рые феномены неоиндуизма. Для меня примеры обращения, например, русских в бон, в ту или иную версию индуизма, в даосизм и проч. = попыткам поменять свою национальность. Правда, при этом не учитывается, что всякая этническая религия тесно связана со своей «почвой», т.е. экологическое искусство (ЭИ) Индии, Тибета или Китая едва ли применимо в России или в Европе. Объяснить тягу к экзотическим ЭИ я могу лишь тем, что у многих западных народов, собственные ЭИ были сначала разрушены теистическими религиями, а потом этими же религиями заменены в качестве малопригодного суррогата. Что же касается самих индусов, то таким образом выражается стремление локального ЭИ стать глобальным. Потребность в глобальном, планетарном ЭИ объективно назрела, и претендентов на это место немало (см. http://www.webboard.ru/mes.php?id=46...rd=10173&arhv=)

Что касается тела, то я имел в виду, не упражнения психики, в к-рых тело только средство, а именно проработку самого тела.

ЗЫ. Поздравляю со вступлением в модераторы! Я не представляю себе лучшей кандитатуры.

----------


## Борис

Приветствую, Юрий!




> _Первоначальное сообщение от Tikhonravov_ 
> Именно к их числу можно отнести нек-рые феномены неоиндуизма. Для меня примеры обращения, например, русских в бон, в ту или иную версию индуизма, в даосизм и проч. = попыткам поменять свою национальность. Правда, при этом не учитывается, что всякая этническая религия тесно связана со своей «почвой», т.е. экологическое искусство (ЭИ) Индии, Тибета или Китая едва ли применимо в России или в Европе.


То есть Вы напрочь не признаете за неоведантой права быть религией того же универсального типа, что ислам, христианство и буддизм, считая ее идеалы смесью ЭИ и заимствований из Мировых Религий?

(Впрочем, что до обращения в даосизм, бон, "кришнаизм" - тут и впрямь часто имеют место попытки поменять национальность. *но наверняка не всегда*)




> ЗЫ. Поздравляю со вступлением в модераторы! Я не представляю себе лучшей кандитатуры.


Спасибо! Посмотрим,  может, и на меня скоро жаловаться будут  :Wink:  ...

----------


## Tikhonravov

Нет, Борис, я признаю такую возможность. См. окончание моего предыдущего постинга и приведенную ссылку.

----------


## Борис

> _Первоначальное сообщение от yogic_ 
> *
> А, может быть, он обрёл правильный взгляд на индуизм?
> Разве он когда-нибудь отвергал индуизм?
> Разве он когда-нибудь проповедовал буддизм?*


Индуизм возник позже. А во времена Шакьямуни, насколько мне известно, существовали "браминский традиционализм" и оппозиционные учения, одним из которых было Учение Будды. Это, впрочем, не значит, что Будда, Махавира и другие имели своей целью "побуянить против Традиции", что бы там ни считали традиционалисты и некоторые другие исследователи.  :Smilie:

----------


## Борис

*ЮТ:*

//Нет, Борис, я признаю такую возможность. См. окончание моего предыдущего постинга и приведенную ссылку.//

Ссылку я посмотрел. Но мне все же показалось, что 1)упомянутые там учения Вы все же стремитесь записать в ЭИ и 2)это не совсем правильно. 

Сейчас я, правда,  уже затрудняюсь вспомнить, что лично меня интересовало в книгах Вивекананды, а потом - Кастанеды, но что-то мне подсказывает, что идеал Мокши (или, как там у "Папы Карлы"  :Smilie:  -- "я мимо Орла проскользну, чтобы снова стать свободным") может существовать и отдельно от "экологического" аспекта учения...

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> Чем личное совершенство отличается от бодхичитты?


Ну вы сами то как думаете?

----------


## Пэма Бэнза

Привет всем!

Признаться мне не хватит времени, чтобы перечитать все сообщения на эту тему на форуме Торчинова, поэтому отвечаю здесь.
Как я уже писал существует текст Падмасамбхавы "Ожерелье воззрений" (lta ba'i phreng ba), относящийся к Упадеше.
В книге "Золотые письмена" читаем следующее. В этом тексте различные воззрения классифицированы следующим образом:

1. Неверные и извращенные воззрения

а) phyal ba - так называемое всеобщее чувственное воззрение обычных людей. 
б) gyang 'phen pa - воззрение материалистов (локаята), утверждающих, что существует только материя и нигилистов-уччедавадинов, отрицающих карму и перерождения.
в) mur thug pa - воззрение нигилистов, утверждающих, что все события происходят случайным образом.
г) mu stegs pa - воззрение тиртхиков или индуистов, утверждающих существование вечной неизменной сущности - атмана. Это воззрение этернализма - шашватавады распространено среди ведантистов и шайвов.

2. Воззрения, связанные с путем, ведущим к освобождению от сансары

Сюда включаются девять буддийских колесниц, начиная от шравакаяны и заканчивая ати-йогой. 

Если кто-то полагает, что это было сказано Падмасамбхавой в девятом веке, то вот фрагмент из современного буддийского словаря Эрика Пэма Кунсанга, составленного на основе учений Тулку Ургена Ринпоче и Чоки Нима Ринпоче:

mu stegs pa - тиртхики, небуддийские учителя философии, поддерживающие крайние воззрения нигилизма и этернализма. (Не следующие Срединному Пути) приверженцы небуддийской религии: индуизма, джайнизма и локаяты.

Также советую всем прочитать приложения Рейнольдса в книге "Самоосвобождение благодаря видению обнаженной осознанностью". Там все объясняется очень подробно, если найду файл - процитирую.
Давайте будем опираться на то, что говорят на сей счет наши драгоценные учителя, а не на домыслы исследователей и богоискателей всех мастей.

----------

Михаил_ (13.10.2017)

----------


## Tikhonravov

//Сейчас я, правда, уже затрудняюсь вспомнить, что лично меня интересовало в книгах Вивекананды, а потом - Кастанеды, но что-то мне подсказывает, что идеал Мокши (или, как там у "Папы Карлы"  -- "я мимо Орла проскользну, чтобы снова стать свободным") может существовать и отдельно от "экологического" аспекта учения…

Чтобы, скажем, русскому добиться мокши в индусском (индейском  :Smilie: ) понимании этого слова, ему надо либо сделаться совершенным индусом (индейцем), т.е. сменить национальность, полностью усвоив соотв. ЭИ (при этом придется и «почву» сменить, т.е. в Индию или Мексику переехать; с «кровью» только будут проблемы – от груза и зова предков просто так не отделаешься, если это вообще возможно), либо радикально переделать, модернизировать и адаптировать индийскую (индейскую) йогу, отделив ее от индуизма (индейской религии) и сделав автономной системой, приспособленной не только для индийца (индейца), но и для «всечеловека», т.е. человека независимо от его «крови и почвы». Ничего себе задачка? Кастанеда, Вивекананда и проч. сделали только первые шаги в этом направлении (для своих ЭИ, вся система к-рых, все мировосприятие и вся методология все еще органически связаны с их «кровью и почвой» - это медицинский факт в прямом и переносном смысле). Хотя горячей молодежи уже не терпится пожать плоды  :Smilie:

----------


## Борис

Пэма Бэнза:

Пэма, конечно, буддизм - буддизмом, а веданта - ведантой, но, думаю, классификационными моделями тоже слишком увлекаться не стоит. А то так мы, буддисты, можем уподобиться нашим же оппонентам...

ЮТ:

Так ли все категорично безнадежно? Про буддистов вон тоже многие думают, что это - "когда лысые японцы мяса не едят"...  :Smilie: 

Если вернуться к временам "брожения умов" в Индии и возникшим тогда учениям. Что все же делает, по-Вашему, джайнизм и другие тогдашние небуддийские учения "экол. искусствами"? Сотериология не ярко выражена? Я плохо в них разбираюсь, и вообще, возможно, "пропускаю через призму буддийской мысли", но... В общем, хотелось бы выяснить.

//Чтобы, скажем, русскому добиться мокши в индусском (индейском )  :Smilie: //

"Если ты, чувак, индеец - значит, все тебе ништяк!"  :Smilie:   :Smilie:  

(Автора не помню - не разбираюсь я в них)

----------


## BODHIPBAHA

Немного в сторону.
Есть у меня знакомая, преданная Кришне.
Очень милое и светлое создание. 
Съездил я к ее утопающим в цветах учителям. 
(Мы ж прекрасно понимаем, что без учитилей в эту суровую Югу вряд-ли реализнешься... И лучше живой апостол в соседней деревне, чем Далай-Лама в Индии.)
Покушали просад. Попели. Пообсуждали.
Да, методы и техники, да и термины очень похожи. 
Их учителя тоже на месте не стоят и Буддийские книжки то почитывают.
Но вот ведь какая фигня произошла. 
Время было новогоднее. 
Короче в самый ответственный момент переживания всеми божественной милости я подорвал скромные ПХЭТтарды.
Милость преданных сразу сменилась на непонятную колбасню.
И вот такой внезапной мелочи оказалось достаточно для зачисления меня в стан врагов веры. 
Что-то у Русских Кришнаитов не в порядке с переживанием ПХЭТ и стабильностью состояния созерцания...
Таки дела.
 :Wink: )) 

P.S. Но очень, очень хотелось бы мне встретиться на Руси с настоящими мужиками-Шиваитами, толерантными к Пэт. Говорят они самые крутые из практикующих Индуистов. Голову невинному ягненку не задумываясь оторвут...  :Wink:  Познакомьте!

----------

Дондог (30.03.2011)

----------


## Tikhonravov

Могут быть, конечно, исключения, Борис, но в целом, боюсь, у русских (французских, немецких и т.п.) индейцев (индийцев, тибетцев и т.п.) нет никаких шансов. Это не более чем игрища. Имхо, конечно.

А буддизм… он с самого начала имел интернациональную и внегеографическую ориентацию, обращался ко всем, независимо от их крови и почвы. Дело в том, что «кровь и почва» имеют гораздо меньше влияния на закономерности психического бытия, чем на телесную, «животную» жизнь. Поэтому локальные версии экологического искусства – это отдельные религии, а локальные версии психотерапевтического искусства – это лишь школы одной религии, учитывающие ментальные особенности жителей того или иного региона.

----------


## BODHIPBAHA

А по поводу отличий - они явственны в следующих рождениях. Заблудшие на духовных путях Йоги перерождаются индифирентными крокодилами, которым Тайцы-Буддисты голову в пасть засовывают и за хвост на Шоу таскают.
А ленивые Буддисты шелудивыми кошками и собачками, которые десятками бродят рядом со святыми ступами.

И если, путающимся под ногами, несчастным кошечкам еще как-то можно помочь мантрой Будды Медицины, то самодовольным крокодилам вряд-ли. ;(

----------

Дондог (30.03.2011)

----------


## Борис

Юрий, ну а что же все-таки делает, например, джайнизм ЭИ, а не религией, претендующей на ту же роль, что буддизм? Где та грань, что делит "закономерности психического бытия" и  "телесную, «животную» жизнь"?

Ведь если с "упертыми" браминами все более-менее ясно, то разве саманы, ушедшие в лес, не искали "в том же секторе", что и Шакьямуни? И при этом далеко не все из них признали, что Он нашел именно то, что нужно...

----------


## Huandi

Дхарма Будды - очень красивая и мощная философия. Назовем ее критической феноменологией   :Smilie: .  Большинство же прочих идийских систем представлют разновидности наивного реализма , часто с хорошим прибабахом метафизики. В этом и есть основное различие.

----------


## Nelly

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Samadhi Undercover_ 
> *
> 
> Ну вы сами то как думаете?*


А мне тоже интересно, чем "стремление к личному совершенству" отличается от того, как разъяснен термин "бодхичитта" в словаре этого сайта: "бодхисаттва — личность, стремящаяся к состоянию просветления; бодхичитта — энергия, движущая бодхисаттву к просветлению".  Так в чем же отличие, Сэм?

----------


## Tikhonravov

Специализацию конфессионального искусства определяет его конечная цель, выраженная в сотериологическом идеале. Во всяком экологическом искусстве есть два сотериологических идеала – коллективный и индивидуальный, т.к. оно призвано устанавливать гармонию между живыми существами и окружающих их природной средой. В отношении коллектива – это торжество жизни рода, его благоденствие в данной конкретной среде (отсюда ритуальный охват всего жизненного цикла). В отношении индивида- это, как я уже говорил, максимально возможная свобода от природных ограничений бытия. Кстати, в джайнизме это просматривается очень четко: его задача состоит в освобождении жизни (дживы) от телесных оков, причиняющих дживе страдания. Можно даже сказать, что джайнизм – это радикальнейшая экология, в к-рой ахимса доведена чуть ли не до абсурда (вспомним шветамбаров, к-рым нельзя есть даже слишком спелые плоды, и дигамбаров, к-рые метут перед собой специальными метелками, чтобы не раздавить каких-нибудь мелких насекомых). Разумеется, абсолютное природное здоровье тесно связано с абсолютным психическим здоровьем – я об этом уже говорил. Поэтому различить их порой очень тяжело, особенно если ЭИ высокоразвито и сами категории природного, среды, здоровья и т.п. мыслятся там очень тонко. В конечном итоге, любое ЭИ в своем развитии приходит к необходимости буддийского подхода, так же как и современная медицина все больше осознает, что корень всех телесных болезней в психике, что даже абсолютно здоровое тело будет болеть из-за нездорового духа и что даже очень больное тело может быть легко исцелено здоровым духом. Но как психотерапия не отменяет медицины, так буддизм не отменяет этнических религий (напомню, что Будда позволил поклоняться местным богам – неслучайно поди).

Ну, а что отдельные индусские и буддийские мыслители считали, что они преследуют одну цель, только разными методами, правильный из которых только один – это я знаю. Считаю, что они заблуждались. Во всякой религии есть направления комплементарные и тоталитарные (разумеется, в большей или меньшей степени – редко в чистом виде), т.е. допускающие достижение других целей другими методами или пытающиеся заместить собой чуть ли не все на свете. Вот, например, мне кажется, что в буддизме дальневосточные направления более комплементарны, в то время как тибетские более тоталитарны (что сейчас может начаться!  :Smilie: ) На всякий случай подчеркну, что это всего лишь сравнительная степень и что слово “тоталитарный” я употребляю в специфическом смысле в рамках своей классификации. В России, в силу специфики нынешнего менталитета, более популярны более тоталитарные направления, к-рые позволяют полностью предаться чему-то одному, больше ни на что не обращая внимания.

----------


## ADept

мда.. спорят не Учения, а "ученики"..
---
Ullu> Леди, здесь не может быть ответа.. ищите сами, познавайте - тогда можете делать выводы ) Но одно верно - все дороги ведут к одному и тому же, ищите крупицы Истины и выстраивайте свой Путь.
--
P.S. .. а точки над i тут расставлять и расставлять, граждане Участники  :Wink:

----------


## ullu

> А мне тоже интересно, чем "стремление к личному совершенству" отличается от того, как разъяснен термин "бодхичитта" в словаре этого сайта: "бодхисаттва — личность, стремящаяся к состоянию просветления; бодхичитта — энергия, движущая бодхисаттву к просветлению".  Так в чем же отличие, Сэм?


Нелли, наверное в том, что просветление и личное совершенство это не одно и тоже.

----------


## ullu

Всем большое спасибо.

----------


## ADept

.. или кто-то не догадывается  :Wink:

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Nelly_ 
> *
> 
> А мне тоже интересно, чем "стремление к личному совершенству" отличается от того, как разъяснен термин "бодхичитта" в словаре этого сайта: "бодхисаттва — личность, стремящаяся к состоянию просветления; бодхичитта — энергия, движущая бодхисаттву к просветлению".  Так в чем же отличие, Сэм?*


Плохое определение Нелли, неграмотное. Можете других спросить, у кого традиция прописана в профиле, желательно из числа тибетского буддизма.

----------


## Аминадав

Бодхисаттва (просветленное существо) - это существо, уже достигшее просветления (состояния архата) и теперь стремящееся к состоянию Будды (наивысшему истинному всепросветлению) ради блага других существ.

Бодхичитта (просветленное сознание) - это состояние сознания существа, достигшего просветления. Этим словом называют и мотивацию просветленного сознания к действию.


А разница в том, что бодхичитта пропитана любовью и состраданием, желанием блага для всех живых существ. Это и движет на пути к состоянию Будды.

----------


## Борис

Юрий, то есть Вы считаете, что даже на уровне "целеопределения" только буддизм стремится к освобождению? 

Что ж, мне это импонирует  :Smilie: . Но все же кажется, что джайны и др. "искренне заблуждаются"  :Smilie:   :Smilie: . Из чего, ИМХО, и следует несовместимость буддизма с ведантой и т.п.  :Smilie: .

----------


## yogic

> Чем личное совершенство отличается от бодхичитты?
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Ну вы сами то как думаете?


Генеральная репетиция. Режиссёр хватается за голову, кричит актёру:
-Не верю! Ни единому слову не верю! Зачем ты здесь?.. Скажи мне: зачем ты здесь?!!
Актёр пожимает плечами:
-А ты зачем?
Режиссёр чешет в затылке:
-Хмм... хммм... хммммммх... Я первый спросил!

Я первый спросил  :Smilie:

----------


## Пэма Бэнза

Борис, я тоже считаю, что не стоит все классифицировать и раскладывать по полочкам, тем паче, что, например, в дзогчене не раскладывают по полочкам чего бы то ни было. Другое дело, что надо четко разделять наставления буддийских учителей, в которых эти темы освещаются кристально-ясно и собственные измышления, порожденные запутанным умом.

БОДХИСАТТВА (byang chub sems dpa’). Тот, кто зародил в себе бодхичитту, намерение достичь просветления, чтобы принести благо всем живым существам. Практик пути Махаяны, в особенности — благородный бодхисаттва, достигший первой бхуми.
БОДХИЧИТТА (byang sems; byang chub kyi sems). «Пробуждённое состояние ума», «просветлённость». 1) Намерение достичь просветления на благо всех живых существ. 2) В контексте Дзогчена — изначальная пробуждённость просветлённого ума; синоним недвойственного осознавания.

----------


## Tikhonravov

Да, Борис, истинным искусством внутренней свободы, т.е. свободы в самом подлинном смысле, является именно и только буддизм. А с джайнизмом и индуизмом он совместим – так же, как с даосизмом, бон, корейской религией или синтоизмом. Кстати, реальный симбиоз буддизма и индуизма имеется в Непале и странах Юго-Восточной Азии. Там это просто массовое явление (причем я говорю отнюдь не о синкретизме). Что же касается джайнов, то они как раз знамениты своей теорией, согласно которой различные религии истинны “некоторым образом” (сьяд, т.е. под определенным углом зрения). Джайнская сьядвада оказала огромное влияние на индийскую, в т.ч. буддийскую, мысль. Да и я, грешный, не считаю эту теорию заблуждением.

----------


## yogic

> _Первоначальное сообщение от ullu_ 
> *
> 
> Нелли, наверное в том, что просветление и личное совершенство это не одно и тоже.*


В чём же разница?

----------


## ullu

yogik, а что такое личное совершенство?

----------


## Караульный

yogik, а что такое  личное совершенство?
//////////////

Просветление.

----------


## ullu

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Караульный_ 
> *yogik, а что такое  личное совершенство?
> //////////////
> 
> Просветление.*


Нет , тебе нельзя отвечать.

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> Я первый спросил


Друг мой, если вы не хотите даже подумать самостоятельно, то вы вряд ли сможете понять ответы на эту, столь тонкую, тему.

----------


## yogic

Моего знания буддизма не хватает, чтобы увидеть разницу между личным совершенством и состоянием Будды, т.е. бодхичиттой (бодхи - пробуждённый, читта - ум)...
[quot]Друг мой, если вы не хотите даже подумать самостоятельно, то вы вряд ли сможете понять ответы на эту, столь тонкую, тему.[/quot]
Забавно. Давайте продолжим футбол! Адресую это высказывание его автору.  :Smilie:  (Что он придумает ещё?)

----------


## Борис

Совершенствовать можно разные вещи и в разные стороны.

ЮТ:

Сдается мне, в Непале имеет место банальный синкретизм, а вовсе не ИСИ.

Пэма:

ИМХО, для буддиста личный опыт все ж важнее. Если, например, я увижу, что какое-то мировоззрение не совсем соответствует тому, что о нем сказано в книге, пускай и написанной авторитетным буддийским учителем...

Впрочем, небуддийское воззрение не обязательно станет от этого более буддийским  :Smilie: . Естественно, в практике нужно следовать указаниям своих учителей, а не добавлять туда веданты и христианства, теша себя тем, что все якобы "одно и то же". А вообще, тут есть еще один момент. Уж скоро полгода будет, как благодаря статье Ю.Т. был поднят вопрос о том, какие учения занимают с буддизмом "одну нишу", а какие - разные (и посему Дхарме не обязательно помешают)...

----------


## Tikhonravov

Борис, синкретизм – это когда в одном храме поклоняются и Будде, и Шиве или когда один учитель учит некоему синтезу индуизма и буддизма. А в Непале буддийские храмы, поучения и практики отдельно, индусские отдельно, но прибегают и к тому, и к другому (к каждому в аутентичном виде) одни и те же люди. Форма ИСИ.

----------


## Sadhak

Интересно, на всех форумах происходит примерно одно и тоже. Обычно из стаи выдвигается "дрессировщик" с каким-либо провокационным вопросом и тут же на поединок покорно сбегаются представители религизных меньшинств (на этом форуме). Ни разу не видел, чтобы в ходе этих дискуссий кто-нибудь убедил кого-либо в ходе яростных споров и обвинений страниц так на двадцать. Но, здесь кстати люди поспокойнее, наверно просто злобных опоннентов нет, надо бы прорекламировать на вайшнавском форуме эту тему. Вот потеха будет  :Smilie: . Простите за офтопик, это можно считать комплиментом форуму, я-то перестал в подобные побоища ввязываться...
 Если же все же по теме, то на мой взгляд рассудит практика. Можно сколько угодно разглогольствовать в пределах самого "правильного" учения, но только духовная реализация является по-настоящему ценным. Есть хороший пример. Мы и все сущее - сосуды, разной формы и емкости. Поэтому мы и отличаемся друг от друга. Пока сосуд наполняется водой он шумит, наполненный молчит и снова начинает шуметь когда переливается в другого. Под водой я имел ввиду Бога, его любовь и мудрость, знание. Жажда Бога - вот лекарство, способное вернуть тебя Ему. Когда она становится непереносимой, когда человек просто вопит от Его отсутствия - это сжигает пелену майи как напитанную бензином тряпку. Но в любом случае это лишь вопрос времени. Все книги, философии, религии, теории, человеческая мораль и нравственность - все это остается далеко позади и уже не нужно, когда у тебя есть Его присутствие. Ты становишься подобно листу, подхваченному Его ветром - свободным, наполненным Его светом, нежностью и силой. Ты вдруг понимаешь, что ты вечен, был всегда, ничто не может повредить тебе, даже если все оружие Вселенной вдруг обратится против тебя. Все вышеперечисленное суть инструменты, для достижения Его, для своего пробуждения. Когда они уже не нужны, можно просто выбросить их, они болтаются лишним балластом и мешают. Но у кого из нас есть этот мистический опыт Его присутствия? Я много спрашивал везде об этом и естественно мне указали двух людей и конечно же они в Индии. Осталось только бенгали выучить  :Smilie: . Нет никакой разницы в дороге по которй можно придти к истине. Цитата из работ Шри Ауробиндо, выражающая на мой взгляд всю глубину темы: 
"Каждая религия помогла человечеству. Язычество увеличило в человеке свет красоты, широту и высоту его жизни, его стремление к многостороннему совершенству. Христианство дало ему определенное видение Божественной любви и милосердия. Буддизм указал ему благородный способ стать мудрее, добрее, чище. Иудаизм и ислам - как быть верными религии в действии и ревностно преданными Богу. Индуизм открыл ему широчайшие и глубочайшие Духовные возможности. Великое дело было бы сделано, если бы все эти видения Бога могли обняться и влиться друг в друга, но на пути стоят интеллектуальная догма и культовый эгоизм."

----------


## ADept

Синтез

----------


## BOD

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Борис_ 
> ЮТ:
> Сдается мне, в Непале имеет место банальный синкретизм, а вовсе не ИСИ.


Может они могут сосуществовать? Или чтобы имело место ИСИ
синкретизм должен перейти в него, в ИСИ. 
(классное слово ИСИ)  :Smilie: 
Можно узнать что оно обозначает?



--------------
СИНКРЕТИЗМ (от греч. synkretismos - соединение) -1) нерасчлененность,  характеризующая неразвитое состояние какого-либо явления (напр., искусства  на первоначальных стадиях человеческой культуры, когда музыка, пение,  поэзия, танец не были отделены друг от друга; нерасчлененность психических  функций на ранних ступенях развития ребенка и т. п.)
2) Смешение,  неорганическое слияние разнородных элементов, напр. различных культов и  религиозных систем в поздней античности - религиозный синкретизм периода  эллинизма.

----------


## Tikhonravov

Синкретизм - это отдельное учение, возникающее из попытки соединить два других в единое целое.

ИСИ - это сокращенно Искусство Сочетания Искусств, где под искусствами понимаются Пять Учений (У Цзяо). См. http://skeptik.dp.ua/lib/sk/vzaimo.htm

----------


## yogic

Есть ли в индуизме отдельная личность, независимая от всемирного существа - Пуруши?
Чем отличается любовь к индуистскому Богу от любви ко всем живым существам?
Если все живые существа, вместе взятые - это и есть Бог...

Если оставление индуизма и принятие буддизма ведёт к просветлению, то почему не просветляются все те, кто годами изучает "буддизм"?
Вызывается ли просветление традицией - буддизмом, индуизмом..?
Или ..?

----------


## ullu

> _Первоначальное сообщение от yogic_ 
> *Есть ли в индуизме отдельная личность, независимая от всемирного существа - Пуруши?
> Чем отличается любовь к индуистскому Богу от любви ко всем живым существам?
> Если все живые существа, вместе взятые - это и есть Бог...
> 
> Если оставление индуизма и принятие буддизма ведёт к просветлению, то почему не просветляются все те, кто годами изучает "буддизм"?
> Вызывается ли просветление традицией - буддизмом, индуизмом..?
> Или ..?*


Насколько у меня получилось разобратся бесседуя с Садхаком о боге, я понла так, что бог это не природа будды, а ее просветленное состояние.
ИМХО стремление к достижению просветленного состояния и отвержение непросветленного состояния как чего-то чужеродного есть тонкое препятствие.

Поэтому вопрос будет звучать - доводит ли учение до окончательного освобождения.
Слово приводит похоже вводит в заблжудение.

Просетеление вызывается осуществлением смысла словосочетания "буддиская традиция",  поскольку это словосочетание обозначает конкретную внутреннюю работу.

----------


## Бодхичен

Бог - это Самбогакая. Расслабтесь  :Smilie:

----------


## Борис

Угу. "И МАгомет - пророк его!"

----------


## Sadhak

> я поняла так, что бог это не природа будды, а ее просветленное состояние.


 Продолжим здесь  :Smilie: ...
 Я все же считаю, что Бог как я Его понимаю - вообще все, в том числе и природа будды. Невозможно что-то отделить от Бесконечного, но отдельные его иллюзионные фрагменты могут это не осознавать, считая Его и себя разделенными...

----------


## ullu

Нет, вы так не считаете. И мы с вами в этом уже убедились.
И убеждаемся ещё раз - природа будды  не имеет фрагментов.
А вы занимаетесь тем, что подгоняете бога под природу будды, только бы доказать, что буддизм и веданта это одно и тоже.
Вы можете считать что угодно, но если вы счиаете что бог это природа будды вы обязаны тут же отказатся от достижения его и от воссоединения с ним.
Отказываетесь?

И ещё.

Скажите, ненависть, привязанность и неведение это качества бога?

----------


## Sadhak

> только бы доказать, что буддизм и веданта это одно и тоже.


 Я после статьи Бориса, уже не пытаюсь этим заниматься...



> И убеждаемся ещё раз - природа будды не имеет фрагментов


Вот-вот, разделение - иллюзия...



> А вы занимаетесь тем, что подгоняете бога под природу будды


 Скорее обратное  :Smilie: , вообще-то считаю сейчас это синонимами...



> Вы можете считать что угодно, но если вы счиаете что бог это природа будды вы обязаны тут же отказатся от достижения его и от воссоединения с ним.


Я наверно просто не очень четко понимаю. что именно Вы имеете под "природой будды", наверное вся путаница из-за этого...  



> Скажите, ненависть, привязанность и неведение это качества бога?


 Обычно говорят, что Он лишен качеств и одновременно обладает их бесконечным количеством и не может быть ограничен ими... Эти вышеописанные качества - майя Бога, Божественная же по происхождению... Что-то типа искр от костра, отлетевших от него достаточно далеко. Мне вот на ум пришло сравнение, думаю мужская часть форума поймет точно  :Smilie: ... Вот играем, скажем, в Цивилизацию. Строим-строим, воюем, ругаемся и миримся... Проявляем как "хорошие" так и "плохие" качества. Причем настолько иногда увлекаемся, что коварное нарушение мира каким-нибудь компьютерным супостатом, воспринимается как личное оскорбление со всеми сопутствующими этому эмоциями... А теперь представим иллюзию личного присутствия  в n раз сильнее? Да еще расслоение на n "оппонентов", без возможности осознать себя (первое время)? Проснулся, отодвинул игру? Прекрасно... Вот оно - просветление - осознание собственной сущности. Можно даже забросить игру и отформатировать винт, какое дело до этих построек и т.д., если понятно, что это иллюзия? Начнем новую и по новому кругу... Грубоватое сравнение, но думаю мысль понятна...

----------


## GMK

О чем спор-то? Если у представителей разных религий имеется разная идея и разные названия для конечной Реальности, то это вовсе не означает, что эта реальность - отдельная для христианина, буддиста или шиваита. Бог, истинная природа, Брахман, Атман, как его ни назови, - это Целое, беначальная и бесконечная основа мироздания. Все частные установки и особенности различных религий - это фрагментация единого Целого. Если представители разных учений каждый своим путем и методом приходят к этой целостности жизни, к этой Реальности без названия и определения, то можно только порадоваться этому.

----------


## Karma Dorje

> Всвязи с дискуссией на форуме Евгения Алексеевича хояу задать вопрос. 
> Поскольку я очень очнь мало знакома с индуисткой тантрой, то может быть кто-то объяснить мне по пунктам в чем основные различия между буддизмом и индуизмом, и почему буддизм приводит к освобождению, а индуизм не приводит к освобождению?
> Или может быть кто-то считает по-другому? Тогда объясните пожалуйста почему.
> Я размещаю эту тему на общем форуме специально что бы все могли отвечать. Потому что мне интересны и та и другая точки зрения, а основные участники только буддисты.
> Только пожалуйста аргументированно.


Из Предисловия "это один из основных источников по тибетской медицине - трактат Чжуд-ши (полное название "Сущность целебного; трактат содержащий сокровенные наставления о восьми разделах медицины) Санскритский оригинал этого варианта был, по всей вероятности написан в IV в. н.э. Авторы тибеского перевода - Вайрочана и Чандрананда - преподнесли свой труд тибетскому царю Тисонг Дэцэну (755-797) и придворному медику..." 

Далее интересующий вас фрагмент насчет взаимосвязи: "...При наставнике (Будда Медицины), расположились кружком со всех сторон его сотрудники: небожители, мудрые отшельники (-риши), иноверцы-небуддисты и правоверные буддисты. Если рассказать кто именно, то из числа небожителей он сидел с врачем небожителей, владыкою всех рожденных, «Поспешным», с врачем небожителей Ашовани, с владыкою небожителей Хорумста, с целительницею Небесною девою и многими другими небожителями; из числа мудрецов вместе с ним были: великий мудрец Сын Всеведущаго, Огнеподобно-входящий, Колесодержец, Сын покровителя одушевленных существ, Исполнитель двух подвигов, Распространенный в долине 1), Рожденный от Бунарвасу (т.е. от седьмого лунного созведия) и прочие многочисленные мудрецы. Из числа иноверцев вместе с ним сидели: праотец небуддистов Ишвара (-Брама), великий небожитель, «Прекрасноволосый», Повсеместно входящий, Юный шестилицый и многие другие иноверцы небуддисты. Из числа правоверных буддистов вместе с ним сидели: свяой Маньчжушри, могущественный Хоншимъ бодхисатва, Вачжрапани, Ананда, Юный врач и иные из многочисленных буддистов. 

1) По индийским сказаниям, медицина получила свое начало в небе и первыми врачами были небожители, таковы: 1)Prajapati 2) Acvii (название созведия) 3) Idra 4) Небесная дева… От Индры по сказаниям индийцев, медицинская наука перешла сначала к небесным, а потом и к земным мудрецам (-риши) из указанных здесь имен, первое – Сын Всеведающего несомненно принадлежит небесному риши, остальные семь земным. От земных риши медицинское учение, по сказаниям индийцев, перешло к брахманам, вероисповедание которых современные ламаисты не особо отличают от древнебуддийского, называя Перове «внешним» учением, а последнее «внутренним» учением Будды. По настоящему рассказу, предсавители внешнего, т.е. брахманского учения, также слушают Будду и в их числе поименовываются: 1) Brahma, 2) Shiva 3)Vishnu 4) … От брахманов медицина перешла к буддистам и, соответственно этому истинные последователи Будды занимают последнее место, хотя по качеству им без сомнения, надлежало бы первенсвовать.. Таким образом мы находим здесь: 1) Manjucri 2) Avalokitecvara 3) Vajrapani 4)… и т.д." 

З.Ы. Возможно здесь это будет полезно и кто-то увидит взаимосвязь, хотя на форуме Клиалайт особо никого не заинтересовал кусочек, выложенный мной, хотя как говорится еще не вечер  :Smilie:

----------


## Б.К.

Знаете, я здесь читал Бхагават-Гиту с комментариями Е.Б.М. Бхактиведанты и пришел к выводу, что в речах Кришны есть очень много схожего и даже идентичного с проповедями Будды Шакьямуни. Другое дело, что комментарии кришнаита Бхактиведанты, на мой взгляд, часто уводят в сторону от того, что явно следует из текста. Там Криша поучает, что адепты должны отречься от вожделения и тяги к иллюзорному миру и заниматься буддха-йогой, а Бхактиведанта пишет, что это означает, что мы должны предаться служению Господу и ублажать Господа своим служением.... Вот что мне не понятно. Откуда индуистам вообще известны истины о сансаре, природе омрачений и т.п. Ведь это же все известно только из учений Будд, а до Будды Шакьямуни Учение предыдущих Победителей пришло в полный упадок. Откуда им все это известно? То, что говорит Кришна в Бхагават-Гите можно было узнать только от Будды, но Будды тогда не было и Учение было уже неизвестно. Если же Кришна сам был Буддой, то почему об этом не говорят буддисты? Я здесь проечел, что сам Будда сказал, что верования индуистов - это отголоски Учений предыдущих Будд. Будда правда так говорил?

----------


## Alex Dharmasiya

Арджуна сказал:
 4. Разве смог бы я Бхишму и Дрону,
    столь достойных и чтимых старцев,
    вот из этого лука стрелою
    убивать, о Убийца Мадху?

7. Состраданьем душа моя поражена,
    страждет ум в ослепленье, не ведая дхармы.
    Где решенье? Где благо? - меня научи же!
    Ученик я твой, Кришна! К тебе припадаю.

Благой Господь сказал:
11. Говоришь о вещах ты мудрых,
    только жалость твоя напрасна;
    ни умерших, ни здесь живущих
    мудрецы никогда не жалеют.

31. Также, дхарму свою соблюдая,
    ты в бою колебаться не смеешь:
    помышляя о долге, сражаться -
    это благо для кшатрия, Партха!

41. Превращенная здесь в решимость,
    мысль единственна, радость Куру;
    мысли ж тех, кто решимостью беден, -
    нескончаемы, многоветвисты.

42. Речь иная слышна от безумцев,
    похотливых, стремящихся к раю,
    погруженных лишь в слово Веды,
    "Больше нет ничего" - говорящих;

43. их ученье цветисто, но тщетно:
    совершением многих обрядов
    оно к власти стремится, к усладам,
    а ведет лишь к цепи рождений.

44. Те, кто этим свой ум погубили,
    к наслаждениям чувств привязавшись,
    никогда не достигнут самадхи -
    равновесия мысли активной.

45. На три гуны направлены Веды:
    отрешись от трех гун, Арджуна!
    Будь недвойствен, чужд обретенью,
    полон саттвы, всегда обуздан!

71. Только тот, кто, отбросив желанья,
    пребывает без вожделений,
    без стяжаний, без самости, Партха, -
    этот муж покой обретает.

72. Это - Брахмана состоянье,
    кто достиг его - тот не погибнет;
    пребывая в нем даже в час смерти,
    входят йогины в Брахманирвану.

26. Мудрый йогин, в делах искусный,
    пусть людей к делам побуждает,
    пусть бездействием не смутит он
    простаков - тех, кто действием связан.

33. Даже знающий действует, Партха,
    со своим естеством в согласье;
    твари следуют все природе;
    подавлять ее было б странно!

38. Ведь ничто не сравнится в мире
    с очищающей силой знанья;
    его тот лишь в себе обретает,
    кто пришел к совершенству в йоге.

39. Достигает знания йогин,
    веры полный, себя обуздавший;
    пребывающий в знании - скоро
    запредельный покой обретает.

42. Потому - ты свое сомненье,
    от авидьи проникшее в сердце,
    отсеки мечом знанья, Арджуна,
    и воспрянь, устремившись к йоге!

25. Кто обуздан, без двойственных качеств,
    кто во благе существ видит радость -
    тот, лишенный греха провидец,
    этой Брахманирваны достигнет.

Прошу простить за офф-топ. Имхо, сутью буддизма и индуизма есть один и тот же корень. Различаются только методы (учебники).
Может это и грубо звучит, но мудрому мудрствования не нужны. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
http://omnamahshivaya.narod.ru/libr/...sem/bgsem5.htm

----------


## До

Ох, ничего себе, тред 2003 года.
http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....011.ntbb.html

----------


## Alex

Вообще-то (со слов аутентичных индуистских учителей) Прабхупадов перевод Бхагавадгиты более чем тенденциозен...

----------


## Sadhak

> Знаете, я здесь читал Бхагават-Гиту с комментариями Е.Б.М. Бхактиведанты и пришел к выводу, что в речах Кришны есть очень много схожего и даже идентичного с проповедями Будды Шакьямуни


БГ с комментариями ненавистных Прабхупаде "майавади" тогда стоило бы почитать (http://ne-2.ru/lib/2007/balsekar-riab-na-vode.pdf к примеру), т.е. с точки зрения адвайты-веданты, вот где надо сильно будет постараться, чтобы узреть отличие в конечном плоде практик и воззрения буддизма и адвайты. Сейчас начнется  :Smilie: )).

----------


## Tong Po

> Вообще-то (со слов аутентичных индуистских учителей) Прабхупадов перевод Бхагавадгиты более чем тенденциозен...


Отнюдь. Комментарий Прубхупады вполне в традиции гаудийа-вайшнавов (бенгальский вайшнавизм). Может с точки зрения адвайта-веданты он и тендециозен, а вот с точки зрения бхедабхеда-адвайты - традиционен и вполне согласуется с трудами, например, Дживы Госвами.

----------


## Sadhak

Ну да, различие между двайта и адвайта-ведантой примерно такое же как между буддизмом и христианством. Естественно, они комментируют одинаково авторитетный для них источник прямо противоположным образом.

----------


## Дима Спицын

Чтобы провести какие-то параллели между Богом и Состоянием Будды, лучше разобраться сначал кто что под этим понимает, а то Бог в России от Бога в Европе уже сильно отличается, так же как и понимание состояния Будды шравака от тантрического йогина.
Вообще, методы Будды уникальны тем, что это набор саморастворяющихся концепций, в результате отпадания которых и появляется этот Просветленный опыт.

Я читал, что среди методов индуизма только адвайта-веданта может привести к Просветлению. И то, наверняка, плагиат. :>)

----------


## Tong Po

[QUOTE][ саморастворяющихся концепций,/QUOTE]
Это как?




> Я читал, что среди методов индуизма только адвайта-веданта может привести к Просветлению


Насколько я понимаю, то что читал об адвайте и др. течениях индуизма - о просветлении там вообще речи не идёт - нет там такого термина.

----------


## Sadhak

Исчезновение двойственного мировосприятия - вот "просветление" адвайты.

----------


## Дима Спицын

[QUOTE=Tong Po]


> [ саморастворяющихся концепций,/QUOTE]
> Это как?
> 
> Насколько я понимаю, то что читал об адвайте и др. течениях индуизма - о просветлении там вообще речи не идёт - нет там такого термина.


Ну если это была литература от докторов индуистской философии то вполне возможно ). Просто насчёт адвайты я слышал от Ламы Оле, кторый конкретно сказал, что она соответствует очень высокому уровню буддийского учения - это было в ответе на вопрос об учении Кришнамутри. Правда, дальше Лама добавил, что с реальным относительным уровнем оно не работает и поэтому его очень сложно практиковать.

----------


## Дима Спицын

Насчёт саморастворяющихся концепций:

Всё просто - у нас у всех есть природа Будды, просто мы её сами не видим - это подобно глазу, который не видит сам себя. Поэтому опыт просветления для нас - это как вкус апельсина для чукчи. Т.е. оно вне наших концепций об этом, какие бы слова не придумывать - это просто опыт. И дхарма - это как толстый палец, указывающий на луну, но не являющийся луной. Поэтому те, кто много изучают дхарму, не всегда двигаются к просветлению. Наропа, например, мог победить в любых дебатах любое количество оппонентов, но пока не встретил учителя, не осознал внедвойственную суть всех этих слов. Он настолько привык мыслить концепциями, что Тилопе пришлось буквально ботинком из него их выбивать..

Учение Будды приводит к тому, что сначала мы одни не очень хорошие концепции заменяем на другие - например, жадность и гнев на щедрость и терпение ; и позже, когда с помощью искусных методов, таких как медитация, благословение и т.д. , все концепции отпадают тут-то и постигается истинная природа всех вещей - или Просветление.

Ибо что есть концепция? Не иначе как ограничения - мы говорим: вот это вот так, и видим только вот эти возможности вот этого.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

Полностью согласен, покуда есть концепции, будет двойственность, будут привязанности, будет страдание.

----------


## Karma Dorje

Я вот подумал - если в буддизме ум сам себя полностью осознает то станет полностью Просветленным Буддой (Пробужденный самоосознающий ум=Будда), т.е. станет таким каким является на самом деле. А в случае индуизма Ум определит себя как Бога...  Но где же место тут для Человека  :Smilie:

----------


## Ased

Уважаемые участники данной дисскусии я бы хотел высказать свое мнение по данному вопросу. 




> Вот ведь шел Будда индуистским путем. Но ведь Путь - то он не от сих до сих, правда? И если он преодолел ограниченность индуизма - а ведь у него ничего кроме индуизма ни в практическом, ни в теоретическом багаже не было - значит не является индуизм препятствием к реализации, правда?


Вот интересное замечание на эту тему. Тут я с Ершом согласен, шел Будда в условиях когда на Индийскам субконтиненте тотально господствовали традиционные Индийские воззрения, вера в авторитет вед, кастовая система, развитая Индийская мифология и сложный ритуал с его теистичнстью и догмами. 

Но вот что интересно в самом Ведическом учени содержится ключь к понимаю того почему в конечном итоге Будда начал боротся со многими аспектами ведического учения.

1. Само учение отошло от своего исконного вектора и превратилось в громоздкий и неповоротливый социальный институт направленый на у тверждение господствующих классов а именно Брахманой и Кшатрий.

2. Созданная с этой же целью кастовая система подгонялась под ведическое учение. Т.е людей обманывали говоря им таков закон ты много грешил и поэтому родился неприкасаемым.

3. И наконец Индуисткая практика йога предназначалась только для Брахманов и это сводило всю суть ведического учения на нет.

В последствии Будда Шакьямуни начал активно боротся с кастовой системой и закрытостью практик для простого народа. Когда при Ашоке Буддизм расспространился почти на всю Индию, Ведическая религия сильно трансформировалась и многии ее прежние установки были отвергнуты. Сформировалось новое учение Сатарана Дхарма - Индуизм, в нем Буддиской философии больше чем ведической. Все настолько перемешалось, что из четких отличий мало что можно выделить, разве что только кастовую систему.

В современном Индуизме есть кастовая система и смещение в сторону теистичности это большой минус. Но практики йоги и Буддиской медитации стали обще доступными это плюс.

Я считаю что именно практика лежит в основе, как Индуисткого так и Буддиского метода достижения просветления. Для Индуистов это Раджа йога, для Буддистов высокие медитативные техники преподанные самим Буддой, по сути та же йога только более высоких ступеней.

P.S. В наше время Буддизм также оброс массой теологических моментов. Сомны божеств, которым простые люди поклоняются как божествам, врят ли это бы понравилось Будде. Сам я Буддист, но подхожу к учению осознанно и стараюсь избегать догматического способа мышления.

----------


## Айвар

Предоставлю вам делать выводы самим, вот интересный на мой взгляд пассаж о страдании, осознанности и даже есть упоминание имени Будды (учение адвайта- веданта) автор Нисаргадатта Махарадж фрагменты из книги «Я есть То» 


Пока вы сознательны, будут и боль, и удовольствия. Вы не можете бороться с болью и удовольствием на уровне сознания. Чтобы выйти за их пределы,  вам надо выйти за пределы сознания, что возможно только  когда вы видите сознание как нечто, происходящее  с вами, но не в вас, как нечто внешнее, чуждое , навязанное извне. Затем, неожиданно, вы вдруг освобождаетесь от сознания и остаетесь один, ничто больше не мешает вам. Это ваше истинное состояние. Сознание – это зудящая сыпь, заставляющее вас чесаться. Конечно, вы можете выйти из сознания, поскольку сама идея выхода из сознания находится в сознании. Но если вы научитесь смотреть на свое сознание как на разновидность лихорадки, личную и частную, в которую вы заключены как цепленок в скрлупу, то  из самого этого отношения придет кризис, который разрушит скорлупу.
Вопрос. Будда говорил, что жизнь есть страдание.
Он должно быть имел в виду, что все сознание приносит боль, что и так очевидно.
Вопрос. А смерть предлагает облегчение?
Тот, кто считает себя рожденным, очень сильно боится смерти. И наоборот, для того, кто знает себя, смерть – счастливое событие.
Вопрос. Индуиская традиция утверждает, что страдание – следствие судьбы, а судьба заслужена. Взгляните на ужасные бедствия, природные или вызванные людьми, наводнения и землятресение, войны и революции. Смеем ли мы думать, что каждый страдает за свои собственные грехи, о которых он не имеет ни малейшего понятия? Разве все миллиарды страдающих – это преступники, несущие справедливое наказание?
Неужели страдать можно только за свои собственные грехи? Разве мы действительно разделены? В этом безбрежном океане жизни мы страдаем за грехи других и заставляем страдать за наши собственные грехи. Конечно, законравновесия правитвсем, и в конце все получат то, что им причитается. Но пока жизнь продолжается, мы воздействуем друг на друга очень глубоко.
Реплика. Да, как сказал поэт: «Человек – не остров».
На заднем плане любого переживания находится Я и его интерес в данном переживании. Называйте это желанием, назыайте это любовью – слова не имеют значения.
Вопрос. Как я могу желать страдания? Как я могу намеренно просить боли? Очвидно, не любовь вызывает страдания и боль?
Все страдания вызываются эгоистическим обособлением, ограниченность и жадностью. Когда причина страдания найдена и удалена, страдание прекращается. 
Реплика. Я могу убрать причины своей печали, но другие будут продолжать страдать.
Чтобы понять страдание, вы должны выйти за пределы боли и удовольствия. Ваши собственные желания и страхи мешают вашему пониманию  и, соответственно, помощи другим. В действительности никаких других нет, и, помогая себе, вы помогаете всем. Если вы серьезно относитесь к страданиям человчества , вы должны усовершенствовать единственное средство помощи, которое у вас есть, - себя самого.
Нет никакого зла, нет никакого страдания, радость жизни первостепенна. Посмотрите, как все держатся за жизнь, как всем дорого  существование

----------


## Дима Спицын

Должно быть, под "сознательностью" имеется ввиду тенденция в уме к наклеиванию ярлыков..

----------


## Дима Спицын

> Уважаемые участники данной дисскусии я бы хотел высказать свое мнение по данному вопросу.


Вообще-то всё можно обобщить и "модернизировать". Если представить историю как процесс движения ума от запутанности и неведения к полному освобождению и просветлению, то тогда и христианство и ислам тоже будут являться частью пути к реализации Махамудры, Маха-ати, Мадхьямики и т.д.
С другой точки зрения - кратчайшего времени для Постижения, методы индуизма ведут к состояниям долгоживущих богов и, следовательно, бесполезны по сравнению, допустим, с практикой Миларепы.

Можно ещё сказать, что Будда опирался не на свой "индуистский багаж", а на опыт, копившийся 500 жизней, который настойчиво вёл его к поиску инструментов для полного освобождения от страданий всех существ. И именно их он не находил в учениях того времени, несмотря на структурную продуманность и даже привлекательность этих учений.

----------


## Skyku

Не знал куда поместить  :Smilie: 

कल

Слово на хинди, вынесенное в заголовок, произносится как "кал" и переводится как "вчера". Если бы на этом все заканчивалось, не было б нужды и пургу городить. К сожалению, у слова "кал" есть и другой - полноценный - перевод. Это... "завтра"! Да-да, вы не ослышались: одним и тем же словом индусы обозначают прошлое и будущее! 
...
Улыбка индуса - абсолютно безмятежная и ничем не обусловленная радость жизни. Индусы улыбаются постоянно, потому что не осознают потока времени: прошлое для индуса - это "кал", будущее - тоже "кал", существует лишь "аадж" - сегодняшний день со своим ярким солнцем, удачной продажей серебряной безделушки сахибу, дружеской беседой с соседом за чашкой masala tea....
...
Начнем с того, что никаких "индусов" в природе не существует! Это аберрация похлеще, чем "русские" и "украинцы". Похлеще, потому что в отличие от славянских близнецов индуистское общество поделено не только на социальные страты, но еще и на варны (касты), определяющие общественную жизнь Индии в XXI веке ничуть не меньше, чем в эпоху священных книг Вед, удаленную от нас на тысячелетия.
...
Вот и скажите теперь на милость: о каких "индусах" может идти речь?! ... Можно, конечно, часами и днями стоять лицом к лицу с шудрой и обмениваться с ним улыбками от уха до уха, но на этом, к сожалению, все ваше общение и закончится. Закончится потому, что даже если вы и выучите хинди (по-английски шудры не разговаривают в принципе, если, конечно, не считать разговором мантру "Халё-сэр-вот-из-ё-нэм-вот-кантри-ю-а-фром?"), вы никогда не найдете общих тем для обсуждения. Не потому, что вы такой умный бледнолицый, а индус-шудра глупый, а потому, что круг ваших интересов, ваши представления о том, что такое хорошо и что такое плохо, а также ваше целеустремление и целеполагание не пересекаются ни в одной точке. Вы инопланетяне в самом полном смысле этого слова.
(ссылка)

----------


## Даниил Бондарев

В индуизме нет практики развития ума(Лоджонг). В основном они подагаются на поклонение богам(которые рождаются и умирают),аскетизм и самадхи. Возможно они и досьигают определённых результатов, но нирваны можно достичь только выйдя за пределы индуизма.

----------


## Zom

А самадхи это не развитие ума, по-вашему? -))

----------


## Даниил Бондарев

Развитие,но не очень глубокое.

----------


## Legba

Скажу-ка я гадость, давно не говорил.
Нет никакого единого "индуизма", это смешно.
Пропасть между санкхьей и адвайтой не меньше, чем между Буддизмом и Христианством. Это даже абсурдно обсуждать. 
И - ведь что любопытно.
В традиционном буддийском контексте никто и не говорит о неких "индуистах". Говорится о "тиртиках". Кто такие "тиртики"? Те, кто исповедуют ложные взгляды. Ложные взгляды (числом 62, сводимые к 18 основным) указаны в Сутре о Сети Брахмы. (Tshangs-pa’i drva-ba’i mdo, Skt. Brahmajvala Sutra). В буддийском контексте вполне очевидно, чем именно каждое из этих воззрений отличается от принципов Дхармы. Однако эти воззрения никак не сотнесены с конкретными, современными Будде религиозными течениями. И причина этого вполне очевидна. Христианство, к примеру, вполне можно соотнести с некоторыми из 18 ложных воззрений. При том, что во времена проповеди Шакьямуни ни о каком христианстве (равно как исламе, вуду и теософии) и речи не было.
Так что вопрос, ИМХО, поставлен неверно. А если поставить его корректно - "почему ложные взгляды не освобождают?".... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Dondhup (04.02.2009), ullu (03.02.2009), Вантус (03.02.2009)

----------


## Aion

> почему ложные взгляды не освобождают?


Потому, что освобождение не зависит от взглядов.  :Cool:

----------


## Zom

> Потому, что освобождение не зависит от взглядов.


Читаем о первой ступени Восьмеричного Благородного Пути... -))

----------


## Aion

> Читаем о первой ступени Восьмеричного Благородного Пути... -))


Я о том же: из инкарнации в инкарнацию читаем и?  :Smilie:

----------


## Tiop

> Сутре о Сети Брахмы. (Tshangs-pa’i drva-ba’i mdo, Skt. Brahmajvala Sutra).


Разве в Тибетском каноне есть этот текст?

Мне известно о существовании палийской и двух китайских (есть переводы на др. языки вероятно) версий этого текста. Есть китайская Брахмаджала Fàn Wǎng Jīng 梵網經, об обетах бодхисаттвы, с палийской практически никакого сходства нет, другой текст. Есть китайская Брахмаджала 梵動經 Fan Don Jing , из китайской Диргха-агамы, и вот она-то соответствует палийской Брахмаджала сутте, хотя там есть существенные отличия.

Тибетский вариант найти не могу, а санскритское название неправильное дано, должно быть Brahmajala.

----------


## Tiop

> И причина этого вполне очевидна. Христианство, к примеру, вполне можно соотнести с некоторыми из 18 ложных воззрений. При том, что во времена проповеди Шакьямуни ни о каком христианстве (равно как исламе, вуду и теософии) и речи не было.


В Палийском каноне есть свидетельства о существовании в то время мыслителей, опиравшихся на представление о существовании Высшего существа. В эдиктах Ашоки прямо упоминается течение бхакти.

----------


## Aleksey L.

jvala - разделение на двое .... когда кожу снимают, натягивая землю того, кого хотят "подчинить" на ваджр. 

видимо, любят некоторые Брахму натягивать, а затем втихую похищать, отсасывать ци его пяти внутренних органов, заменяя на своих варварских (освобожденных, реализованных) наместников.

----------


## Tiop

jvala вообще это пламя  :Smilie:

----------


## Legba

> jvala вообще это пламя


И еще "рот", кстати. Да, видимо все-таки jala, подвел копипаст.
Да, в тибетском каноне этот текст есть - мне слабо придумать тибетское название, да и зачем? 
 :Cool:

----------


## Aleksey L.

в даосской системе внутренней алхимии рот = земля = селезенка .... срединная земля. срединная пятерка. если пять внутренних органов не получают элемент "землю" в любом из процессов внутр. алхимии, тогда весь процесс бесполезен. и "золотой зародыш" не обрести, а внутренние органы будут "пусты" и не будут получать ци.

----------


## Zom

> Я о том же: из инкарнации в инкарнацию читаем и?


Из инкарнации в инкарнацию читаем и.... не практикуем / плохо практикуем / неправильно практикуем / не то практикуем (нужное подчеркнуть).

----------


## Aion

Не вижу нужного... :Mad:

----------


## Tiop

> И еще "рот", кстати.


Вроде нет, по M-W у jvala, jvAla и jvAlA нет такого значения.

Зато сразу после jvala даётся
: jvalamukhī
    ○mukhī f. 'flame-faced', N. of a tutelary deity in Lomaśa's family (cf. jvālâm○) BrahmaP. ii, 18, 28

а mukha это в т.ч. и "рот".




> Да, видимо все-таки jala, подвел копипаст.


Точно-точно.




> Да, в тибетском каноне этот текст есть - мне слабо придумать тибетское название, да и зачем?


Дело в том, что есть исследование известного специалиста П. Скиллинга "Theravaadin Literature in Tibetan Translation" (Journal of the Pali Text Society Vol. XIX, 1993), о переводах текстов Тхеравады на тибетский, где указаны все тхеравадинские тексты, включенные в Тибетский канон. Это чуть больше десятка небольших (хотя я не все знаю) текстов, 9 из которых "заклинания"-паритты, другие тоже никак не связаны с "Суттой о сетях Брахмы". А самой палийской "Сутты о сетях Брахмы" нету...

Потому я предполагаю, что там, где Вы взяли тибетское название не совсем (а возможно и "совсем не") достоверная информация...

----------


## Поляков

Есть махаянская Brahmajala sutra - про обеты бодхисаттвы. Есть в паликаноне Brahmajala Sutta (DN 01) - про дворец Брахмы и ложные взгляды. Это разные тексты.

----------


## Tiop

Это Вы зачем написали  :Smilie:  ?

Я к тому, что уже сказал об этом

upd.

и сказал неправильно , см. дальше  :Smilie:

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> Скажу-ка я гадость, давно не говорил.
> Нет никакого единого "индуизма", это смешно.
> Пропасть между санкхьей и адвайтой не меньше, чем между Буддизмом и Христианством. Это даже абсурдно обсуждать. 
> И - ведь что любопытно.
> В традиционном буддийском контексте никто и не говорит о неких "индуистах". Говорится о "тиртиках". Кто такие "тиртики"? Те, кто исповедуют ложные взгляды. Ложные взгляды (числом 62, сводимые к 18 основным) указаны в Сутре о Сети Брахмы. (Tshangs-pa’i drva-ba’i mdo, Skt. Brahmajvala Sutra). В буддийском контексте вполне очевидно, чем именно каждое из этих воззрений отличается от принципов Дхармы. Однако эти воззрения никак не сотнесены с конкретными, современными Будде религиозными течениями. И причина этого вполне очевидна. Христианство, к примеру, вполне можно соотнести с некоторыми из 18 ложных воззрений. При том, что во времена проповеди Шакьямуни ни о каком христианстве (равно как исламе, вуду и теософии) и речи не было.
> Так что вопрос, ИМХО, поставлен неверно. А если поставить его корректно - "почему ложные взгляды не освобождают?"....


Все 62 взгляда подробно изъяснены и даже переведены на русский: http://dhamma.ru/canon/dn01.htm

----------

ullu (03.02.2009)

----------


## Вантус

> В индуизме нет практики развития ума(Лоджонг). В основном они подагаются на поклонение богам(которые рождаются и умирают),аскетизм и самадхи. Возможно они и досьигают определённых результатов, но нирваны можно достичь только выйдя за пределы индуизма.


Откуда такие познания в индуизме?

----------


## Tiop

> Мне известно о существовании палийской и китайской (есть перевод, по крайней мере, на японский) версий этого текста. Они посвящены разным темам, фактически это два разных текста с одним названием. В палийском тексте говорится о ложных взглядах.


Нет, я забыл про китайскую Брахмаджалу из китайской Диргха-агамы, получается что:

Есть китайская Брахмаджала Fàn Wǎng Jīng 梵網經, об обетах бодхисаттвы, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brahmajala_Sutra_(Mahayana)

Есть китайская Брахмаджала 梵動經 Fan Don Jing , из китайской Диргха-агамы, и вот она-то соответствует палийской Брахмаджала сутте, хотя там есть существенные отличия.

Исправил первоначальное сообщение на всякий случай.

----------


## Аминадав

> Тибетский вариант найти не могу, а санскритское название неправильное дано, должно быть Brahmajala.


В тибетском каноне Брахмаджала есть:
http://www.tbrc.org/kb/tbrc-detail-o...B702992DB70649

В открытом доступе я ее не смог найти.

О ней пишет Александр Берзин:
http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/en...ong_views.html

По-видимому, тибетская Брахмаджала, как и китайская из Диргха агамы, происходит из агам одной из раннебуддийских школ.

----------

Legba (04.02.2009), Tiop (04.02.2009), Александр Владленович Белоусов (04.02.2009)

----------


## Tiop

Спасибо!




> В тибетском каноне Брахмаджала есть:
> http://www.tbrc.org/kb/tbrc-detail-o...B702992DB70649


Не открывается ссылка.

Что-то с сайтом наверное.




> О ней пишет Александр Берзин:
> http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/en...ong_views.html


Да, я нашёл.




> По-видимому, тибетская Брахмаджала, как и китайская из Диргха агамы, происходит из агам одной из раннебуддийских школ.


По-видимому.

----------


## Аминадав

> Не открывается ссылка. Что-то с сайтом наверное.


У меня сейчас открывается. Там список оцифрованных текстов из раздела mdo sde Кангьюра. Тибетская Брахмаджала сутра оцифрована, но доступна пока что только партнерам этого проекта.

----------


## Bastiliy

Майя (санскр. माया, māyā?, букв. «не это») — в индуизме — философская категория, постулирующая, что мир вещей, феноменов и людей есть лишь морок, иллюзия.
Майя является иллюзией не оттого, что она лишена бытия, а оттого что она — преходяща.
Человек из-за своего неведения строит в уме ложное представление о существующем мире, такое представление о мире является майей. Человек часто пытается такое представление о мире натянуть на реальный мир, предаётся иллюзиям, майе.

Мо́кша (санскр. मोक्ष mokṣa?, «освобождение») или му́кти (санскр. मुक्ति) в индуизме и других дхармических религиях — освобождение из круговорота рождения и смерти (самсары) и всех страданий и ограничений материального существования.
В философии индуизма, понятие «мокши» рассматривается как возвышенное, трансцендентное состояние сознания, в котором материя, время, пространство и карма, также как и другие элементы эмпирической реальности, рассматриваются как майя.

Брахма́н (санскр. ब्रह्मन् от बृह्, brh, «расти, нарастать» и मन्, man, «отражать, верить, мыслить, разум») — в индийской идеалистической философии (как в ведической вообще, так и в йоге в частности) — понятие, обозначающее безличный, индифферентный абсолют, «душу мира», первооснову всех вещей и феноменов. Брахману не может быть дано никакое позитивное определение, дать ему характеристику можно только через отрицание: бесконечный, неизменный, неподвижный.

Wiki =)

----------


## Bastiliy

Вообще основным отличием Буддизма и Индуизма, я считаю веру в различные ипостасей Бога (Брахмана?) таких как Вишну, Шиву, Брахма, Кришна. Много паралелий можно провести с Буддийской философии. Мокши, достижения вечного блаженства, в соединении с Абсолютом. И Ниббана - потухания "огня", прекращения страданий, достижения бесконечного покойя. Но в Индуизме есть понятие Абсолют (Бог, Брахман?) а в Буддизме такого понятие нет... Интересно почитать "трактаты" философии Индуизма, можно найти схожие точки зрения, но углубившись в них, поймете что отличие все таки присутствует =)

----------


## Dondhup

> Лично я не думаю, что практика индуизма однозначно не приводит к освобождению. Равно как и любая другая религия. Вообще все межконфессиональные споры считаю делом вредным.
> Будда же пришел к освобождению практикуя в индуистской традиции.


Это вопрос спорный. С точки зрения нашей школы Будда уже достиг Просветления и показал уход в нирвану родившися царевичем Шакьев.

Сами индуйсские практики могут привести к вершине сансары никак ник  паринирване. Кроме того дост Миларепа (кажется а тов се время путаю)- исследовав индуизм сказал что там сохранилось много вредоностных мантр.

----------

Илия (04.02.2009)

----------


## Dondhup

> Потому, что освобождение не зависит от взглядов.


Еще как зависит.
Без правильно воззрения трудно продвинуться по пути.
Внеконцептуланым восприятием всей реальности какой она является на самом деле обладает только Будды, даже у Бодхисаттвы 10 бхуми есть концепции.

----------

Слава Эркин (26.03.2009)

----------


## Вантус

> Еще как зависит.
> Без правильно воззрения трудно продвинуться по пути.
> Внеконцептуланым восприятием всей реальности какой она является на самом деле обладает только Будды, даже у Бодхисаттвы 10 бхуми есть концепции.


Подчеркну, что между самой техникой - шаматхой-випашьяной, йогой божеств, мантрами, пранаямами и т.п. в традициях шайвов и монастыря Наланды нет особой разницы. Только тончайшие отличия в воззрении.

----------


## Aion

> Еще как зависит.
> Без правильно воззрения трудно продвинуться по пути.
> Внеконцептуланым восприятием всей реальности какой она является на самом деле обладает только Будды, даже у Бодхисаттвы 10 бхуми есть концепции.


Напомню, речь шла об освобождении. В этом смысле правильное воззрение пусто от самобытия.

----------


## Dondhup

> Напомню, речь шла об освобождении. В этом смысле правильное воззрение пусто от самобытия.


Конечно.
Рассмотрим пример с границей между Россией и Грузией.

В асболюте жэта граница не существует - на земле нет никакой линии и т.п
Но если Вы попытаетесь перейти ее без разрешения то будут проблнемы.
Так же и с концепциями.

ГОВРИТЬ ЧТО КОНЦЕПЦИИ ВООБЩЕ НЕТ -  ЭТО КРАЙНОСТЬ НИГИЛИЗМА, ГОВРИТЬ ЧТО ОНА СУЩЕСТВУЕТ НЕЗАВИСИМО - ДРУГАЯ КРАЙНОСТЬ.

----------


## Aion

В асболюте и освобождения нет... :Cool:

----------


## Aion

http://forum.sathyasai.ru/uploads/po...8391_thumb.jpg
Найдите 
http://forum.sathyasai.ru/index.php?...e=post&id=7345
 27
http://forum.sathyasai.ru/uploads/po...8293_thumb.jpg
отличий
http://forum.sathyasai.ru/uploads/po...8580_thumb.jpg
  ...

----------

Ринчен Намгьял (25.03.2009)

----------


## Ондрий

> Напомню, речь шла об освобождении. В этом смысле правильное воззрение пусто от самобытия.


Читаем Виграхавьявартани по вопросу пустотности воззрений и не пишем странные слова, смешивая в кучу контекстно-специфическое понятие прасангики "отсутствие собственных воззрений" и якобы независимость освобождения от воззрений (типо чо хочу, то ворочу?).

----------

Слава Эркин (26.03.2009)

----------


## Jambal Dorje

> Еще как зависит.
> Без правильно воззрения трудно продвинуться по пути.
> Внеконцептуланым восприятием всей реальности какой она является на самом деле обладает только Будды, даже у Бодхисаттвы 10 бхуми есть концепции.


Напомните пожалуйста Дондуб какие концепции присутствуют в потоке сознания бодхисаттвы 10 ступени

----------


## Jambal Dorje

> Ух, как меня будут бить сейчас...
> 
> Обладает ли индуист природой будды?


В принципе ДА. Вопрос как ее раскрыть и довести до полной реализации. Известны примеры махасиддхов кои были вначале индуистами по рождению, образованию, практикам а впоследствии стали буддистами,  реализовали, ушли на небо даков и т.д. и т.п. Что же у них эта природа появилась только после того как они обратились к учению Будды? Индуизм не клеймо а некая одежда-обувь кои можно снять и надеть иные.
А потенций будь то природа Будды или природа киллера у всех есть. Можешь развивавать природу киллера, можешь похерить, смыв в шунйу. 
Тут у меня могут спросить. А есть ли в природе конкретных будд киллерство. Думаю, что у них это уже давно смыто в колодец и посему им трудно будет это вытащить на поверхность. Некоторые элементы в их структуре уже не позволят вытащить киллерство в их сантану. Это вроде как Ролоцзава пытался попасть в ад дабы спасти всех страдающих, но его благая карма его туда не пустила, чем больше стремился тем дальше ад отодвигался.

Но вопрос интересный Ерша и ответы на него несколько зыбки могут быть

----------

Слава Эркин (26.03.2009)

----------


## Ollerus

> Всвязи с дискуссией на форуме Евгения Алексеевича хояу задать вопрос. 
> Поскольку я очень очнь мало знакома с индуисткой тантрой, то может быть кто-то объяснить мне по пунктам в чем основные различия между буддизмом и индуизмом, и почему буддизм приводит к освобождению, а индуизм не приводит к освобождению?
> Или может быть кто-то считает по-другому? Тогда объясните пожалуйста почему.
> Я размещаю эту тему на общем форуме специально что бы все могли отвечать. Потому что мне интересны и та и другая точки зрения, а основные участники только буддисты.
> Только пожалуйста аргументированно.


Индуизм имеет конечной целью достижение счастья для существа в сансаре.
Буддизм направлен на освобождение существ от иллюзии сансары.

----------


## Aion

> (типо чо хочу, то ворочу?).


Типа а кто спрашивает: шунья или татхата?  :Cool:

----------


## Aion

> Индуизм имеет конечной целью достижение счастья для существа в сансаре.


"Человек рождается, чтобы больше не рождаться и умирает, чтобы больше не умирать". (с) Сатья Саи Баба.  



> Буддизм направлен на освобождение существ от иллюзии сансары.


Сансара - не иллюзия, а подобие иллюзии.

----------


## Dondhup

> Напомните пожалуйста Дондуб какие концепции присутствуют в потоке сознания бодхисаттвы 10 ступени


Если я не ошибаюсь такой объект как сострадание Бодхисттва 10 земли воспринимает концептуально, а не непосредственно.

----------


## Fritz

Индуизм отличается только воззрением, с вытекающими из этого последствиями. Индуисты верят в существование атмана - некоей подкладки, реальности, на которую намотано всё остальное, реальностью не являющееся. Что-то вроде чистой дискеты - атман, а инфа на ней - сансара. Буддисты верят только в сансару, без дискеты, или, правильнее - дискета тоже сансара.

----------


## Ондрий

> Типа а кто спрашивает: шунья или татхата?


Нагарждуна.

----------


## Aion

> Нагарждуна.


Не помню такой дхармы... Склероз?

----------


## Eugene G.

> Индуизм имеет конечной целью достижение счастья для существа в сансаре.
> Буддизм направлен на освобождение существ от иллюзии сансары.


Правильно ! Нет никакой сансары  :Smilie:

----------


## Ондрий

> Не помню такой дхармы... Склероз?


Армянское радио спрашивают:
- Что лучше: склероз или маразм?
Армянское радио, подумав, отвечает:
- Наверное лучше склероз. Можно забыть что у тебя маразм

(С)

----------


## Даниил Бондарев

Будда достиг просветления не будучи буддистом.Он отверг основные его положения.
На вопрос,может ли достичь просветления последователь авраамистических религий я отвечаю да,но он будет еретиком.(церковь вообще считает медитацию тонкой формой бесослужения).

----------

Слава Эркин (26.03.2009)

----------


## Оскольд

> (церковь вообще считает медитацию тонкой формой бесослужения).


Смотря какую)))
Если с визуализацией Махакалы или Ямантаки в качестве йидама, то пожалуй что да...по крайней мере многих смущает...

Если же шинэ(шаматхи) или лхагтонг(випашьяна/випассана) то вряд ли...скорее "путем не туда"...

А вообще, интересно, что один из самых ярких исследователей(и практиков) святоотеческой традиции умного делания(Иисусовой молитвы, исихазма) А.Позов, живший в середине 20 века в эмиграции и там же издававшийся(в России его работ, по моему, не издавали никогда) не гнушался таки называть "умное делание" - "молитвенной Логос-медитацией" ...

----------

Шуньяананда (27.10.2017)

----------


## Даниил Бондарев

Церковь приемлет лишь сосредоточения для служения Господу,я был на апологетических сайтах,там всё расписано.

----------


## Владимир А

> Нет, только теистические направления индуизма (бхакти), например гаудия-вайшнава (кришнаиты).


Вечная память.

*ISKCON* нынче к нормальному индуизму не относят.

*Индийская философия: энциклопедия / Отв. ред. М.Т. Степанянц; Ин-т философии РАН. М.: Вост. лит., 2009*
https://iphras.ru/page29238049.htm

_"Некоторые же необхактистские группы, распространяются и за пределы Индии, составляя серьезную конкуренцию таким миссионерским движениям в духе «пути знания», как неоведантизм. К наиболее «настойчивым» среди них принадлежит такое в основе своей бхактическое течение, как «Международное общество сознания Кришны» (основано Свами Бхактиведантой Прабхупадой)."_ 
- Стр. 195, Ст. автора В.К. Шохин

_"Есть бхакты-вишнуиты и бхакты-шиваиты, а их отдельные группы могут быть отнесены либо к народным культам Индуизма, либо к неоиндуизму (как Общество сознания Кришны)."_ 
- Стр. 402, Ст. автора H.A. Канаева

_"Одной из существенных черт неоиндуизма является его экспорт в другие страны, чему способствовала деятельность таких религиозных объединений, как Международное общество сознания Кришны (MOCK, International Society for Krishna Consciousness — ISKCON) и «Фонд Раджниша». Общество сознания Кришны было основано в 1966 в США выходцем из Индии вишнуитом-садху А.Ч. Де (1896-1977), взявшим ритуальное имя Бхактиведанта Свами Прабхупада."_ 
- Стр. 564, Ст. автора H.A. Канаева

_"Радикальные реформаторы индуизма в XIX в. отвергали «Бхагавата-Пурану», как и все другие Пураны, считая их плодами позднейшего «идолопоклонства». Другие неоиндуистские течения, напротив, включают «Бхагавата-Пурану» в свой канон «ведийской традиции», буквально понимая самохарактеристику «Бхагавата-Пураны» как «пятой Веды» (например, Международное общество сознания Кришны)."_ 
- Стр. 665, Ст. автора С.Д. Серебряный

----------

Шуньяананда (27.10.2017)

----------


## Шуньяананда

> Будда достиг просветления не будучи буддистом.Он отверг основные его положения.
> На вопрос,может ли достичь просветления последователь авраамистических религий я отвечаю да,но он будет еретиком.(церковь вообще считает медитацию тонкой формой бесослужения).


 как то разговорился с иезуитом монахом,который учился  о ту пору в монастыре.Рассказывал он о  практикуемой ими медитации.говорил он,что трудно дается!!Настоятель ему советовал терпеть.

----------


## Дубинин

> как то разговорился с иезуитом монахом,который учился  о ту пору в монастыре.Рассказывал он о  практикуемой ими медитации.говорил он,что трудно дается!!Настоятель ему советовал терпеть.


Так, где то читал. что слово медитация (медиум и всё такое..) от западных не православных- еретиков того.. произошло, и вообще- целые школы есть..

----------

Владимир Николаевич (28.10.2017), Шуньяананда (27.10.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Вечная память.
> 
> *ISKCON* нынче к нормальному индуизму не относят.
> 
> [


Двайта Мадхвачарйи ноне уже не веданта % )
Ин-т философии РАН так решили ?
(или умело подобранные Вами цитаты)))

----------


## Владимир А

Есть у нас и нео-таттвавади, хотите к ним? - http://vilasatu.blogspot.ru/

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Есть у нас и нео-таттвавади, хотите к ним? - http://vilasatu.blogspot.ru/


Если это вопрос мне, то - нет нехочу.

Но вот ставить в один ряд людей имеющих классическую сампрадаю, традиционную дикшу, прошедших стадии четырёх ашрамом т.д. и с другой стороны самопровозглашённых Гуру - далеко не гут.

----------


## Владимир А

Нет у него никаких дикш и классического сампрадайного образования тоже нет. Сампрадая Мадхвы - это чисто кастовая сампрадая, как и сампрадая Рамануджи, туда не принимают млеччх.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Нет у него никаких дикш и классического сампрадайного образования тоже нет. Сампрадая Мадхвы - это чисто кастовая сампрадая, как и сампрадая Рамануджи, туда не принимают млеччх.


Это им решать, а не Вам.

----------


## Владимир А

Просто не выдумывайте больше.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Просто не выдумывайте больше.


Этот хороший совет примените пожалуйста к себе.
Нравиться Вам(или ещё какомуто внешнему исследователю) ISKCON или нет - это неимеет отношения к реальному наличию у них Гаудийской сампрадайи.
И  это классическая традиционная двайта веданта, такая как она есть.

----------


## Владимир А

Ачинтья Бхеда Абхеда, а не двайта Мадхвы, не сочиняйте.
Также ISKCON на уровне садхан отличается от классических гаудий. Есть еще пара моментов капитально отличающих ISKCON от индийского гаудия вайшнавизма. Гау полностью отождествляют Кришну с Шивой, для них это один ишвара, а также они живут строго по кастам. В ISKCON много поставлено с ног на голову, вплоть до того, что изобретена своя система внутренних джати, а поклонение Шиве осуждается...

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Ачинтья Бхеда Абхеда, а не двайта Мадхвы, не сочиняйте.
>  ...


Двайта, у Мадхвы именно - двайта веданта, хоть у них внутри есть своё понимание бхедабхеда.
И у них сампрадая Мадхвы, а не Рамануджи. Там по разному доктрина бхедабхеда понимается.

Но не в этом суть, а в том что это классическая Гаудия сампрадая реально имеющая соответствующую парампару. Как и в остальных Гаудия матхах, хоть и между разными матхами есть различия и общей какой управленческой иерархии у гаудиев нет.
И это не неоиндуизм самопровозглашённых Гуру(против них тож ничего неимею, просто это не одно и тоже).

----------


## Владимир А

У ISKCON все основные признаки неоиндуизма. Ваше мнение здесь роли не играет, есть мнение профессиональных ученых, им виднее. Чайтанья вообще осуждал мадхвиков.

The only qualification that I see in your sampradaya is that you accept the form of the Lord as truth.

https://vaniquotes.org/wiki/The_only..._Lord_as_truth

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> У ISKCON все основные признаки неоиндуизма. Ваше мнение здесь роли не играет, есть мнение профессиональных ученых, им виднее. 
> url]


Профессиональным учёным видать не нравиться индуизм такой как есть. Как и большинству неоиндустов, которым на западе такое тяжело продать под брендом _индийская философия_. Возможно и учёным тяжело заниматься тем индуизмом что есть, а не тем что им ушлые пандиты, образованные англичанами,  продали.

(в Вашей ссылке критика не мадхвиков вообще, а конкретно таттвавадиков.)

----------

Шуньяананда (28.10.2017)

----------


## Владимир А

Индуизм как он есть - сам себе заслужил дурную репутацию, он и нормальной мировой религией не признан, даже при том, что распространен в разных странах.

----------

Шуньяананда (28.10.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Индуизм как он есть - сам себе заслужил дурную репутацию, он и нормальной мировой религией не признан, даже при том, что распространен в разных странах.


Так ли это или нет, в любом случае - это не повод называть неоиндузмом, то что таковым не является.

----------


## Владимир А

Гаудия Матх, МОСК, Сарасват Матх и тп. - являются неоиндуизмом, а точнее неокришнаизмом, вне всяких сомнений.

----------


## Шуньяананда

> Индуизм как он есть - сам себе заслужил дурную репутацию, он и нормальной мировой религией не признан, даже при том, что распространен в разных странах.


рядом с моим домом магазинчик индуса.Родом из Бирмингема.Поклоняется слону-как про него говорит его продавщица.я уж про Англию не говорю.Мне кажется ,что это очень сильное утверждение-не признан и дурная репутация.Просто прозелитством  не занимается.Как джайны!!Как Вуду!!

----------


## Владимир А

Официального статуса мировой религии индуизм не получил. Что касается Афро карибских традиций, то это вполне прозелитические религии.

----------

Шуньяананда (28.10.2017)

----------


## Шуньяананда

> Официального статуса мировой религии индуизм не получил. Что касается Афро карибских традиций, то это вполне прозелитические религии.


Владимир,а где дают такой статус оффишли??про Аврамические религии то привычно.
          Не хочу вызывать дух Макса Вебера.У него мировые религии и индуизм,как родина буддизма и миллиардное число преданных,и иудаизм,как родина христианства и ислама.
но без ссылки на авторитеты огромный регион с многомилиардным населением,откуда тысячелетиями исходили волны мысли и технологий,питающие человечество.Регион поглотивший в себя народы и расы,монголоидов,негроидов,ариев и сплавивший все их одной верой с миллионом богов-чему ж не мировая религия..

----------

Владимир Николаевич (28.10.2017), Дубинин (28.10.2017)

----------


## Владимир А

Дают религиоведы, в монографиях и энциклопедиях. Мировых общепризнанных-цивилизационных религии всего три - буддизм, христианство, ислам. Иудаизм тоже мировой религией не признан, кишка тонка. Для справки, индуизм возник позже буддизма, никакой родиной он ему априори не является, а скорее наоборот. Древнего брахманизма больше нет, это мертвая религия, как и ведийская религия.

----------

Фил (29.10.2017), Цхултрим Тращи (29.10.2017), Шуньяананда (29.10.2017)

----------


## Фил

"Мировые религии" не зависят от национальности (ни эллина ни иудея).
А чтобы принять иудаизм надо стать евреем (пройти гийюр), а индуистом вообще стать нельзя, только родиться.

А численность приверженцев религии в этой классификации роли не играет.

----------

Шуньяананда (29.10.2017)

----------


## Шуньяананда

> Дают религиоведы, в монографиях и энциклопедиях. Мировых общепризнанных-цивилизационных религии всего три - буддизм, христианство, ислам. Иудаизм тоже мировой религией не признан, кишка тонка. Для справки, индуизм возник позже буддизма, никакой родиной он ему априори не является, а скорее наоборот. Древнего брахманизма больше нет, это мертвая религия, как и ведийская религия.


тут ни в коем случаю не спорю,у слона все равно толще.Кишка тонка-ой ли??Индуизм позже буддизма-опять байда,какова точка отсчета.есть и достаточно распространена среди самих индусов точка рения,что ихова религия самаясамая древняя
то есть такая очень детерминистская позиция,помыть ноги и по кузовам!!!
Все же призову Макса Вебера-тот считал по другому и включал и иудаизм и индуизм ТУДа,правда мож и была у него тонка кишка..
 ткая схема отображения А порождает Б,Б порождает С,С порождает Ё-очень распространена.
Я придерживаюсь плюралистической А,Б,С,Ё порождается так,что и то и это есмь то.
люби свою религию и уважай чужие

----------


## Шуньяананда

> "Мировые религии" не зависят от национальности (ни эллина ни иудея).
> А чтобы принять иудаизм надо стать евреем (пройти гийюр), а индуистом вообще стать нельзя, только родиться.
> 
> А численность приверженцев религии в этой классификации роли не играет.


После восстания Бар-кобы римляне вырезали иудеев.ФизИчески..А теперь тут кто то сомневается ,кишка мол тонка!!
А ведь говорил ИИсус,-надо,так и из камней создаст иудеев!!
то есть опять  В,А.С,Д....порождается НЕ ИЗНУТРИ ЭЛЕМЕНТА.  не а порождает Б и Не б порождает а. ИПОЭТОМУ МОЖНО УНИЧТОЖИТЬ А нО ПОЯВИТЬСЯ Б И тому есть опыты гистологов Фриша и Гурвича.
 это дает воможность именно сакрально,не механистически чувствовать.
Наверно Макс Вебер обладал такой интуицией видения целого,как системы взаимодействия.

----------

Фил (29.10.2017)

----------


## Фил

Я тоже так включал, как Макс Вебер. Видимо прочитал и забыл. 
Но вот текущая классификация на мировые и национальные религии именно такова.

Давайте в другую плоскость переведем разговор, это же не проблема, какая разница как называется, а то СлаваА уже вспылил и  самовыпилился из-за вопросов терминологии.

----------

Шуньяананда (29.10.2017)

----------


## Шуньяананда

> Я тоже так включал, как Макс Вебер. Видимо прочитал и забыл. 
> Но вот текущая классификация на мировые и национальные религии именно такова.
> 
> Давайте в другую плоскость переведем разговор, это же не проблема, какая разница как называется, а то СлаваА уже вспылил и  самовыпилился из-за вопросов терминологии.


Спасибо,Фил.Кнечно и безусловно.
Вот нашел статью Вивекананды о индуизме и буддизме
http://www.orlov-yoga.com/Vivekanand...essage/bm2.htm
""""Ученики Великого Учителя восстали против философских догматов, как панцирь сдавивших Истину Вед, но они не смогли сокрушить их; с другой стороны, они отняли у нации вечного Бога, за которого каждый мужчина, каждая женщина в Индии держатся так доверчиво. И результатом явилось то, что буддизм в Индии умер своей смертью. И в настоящее время нет ни одного человека, кто может назвать себя буддистом в Индии, на земле, где родилось это Учение.

Но в то же время и брахманизм утратил нечто – рвение, доброжелательность и милосердие ко всему – то лучшее, что оставил буддизм массам и что подняло индийское общество на высоту, позволившую греческому историку написать об Индии того времени, что ни одного индуса, говорящего неправду, не встретил он в Индии, равно как ни одну женщину, которая не обладала бы целомудрием."""

----------


## Владимир А

> "Мировые религии" не зависят от национальности (ни эллина ни иудея).
> А чтобы принять иудаизм надо стать евреем (пройти гийюр), а индуистом вообще стать нельзя, только родиться.
> 
> А численность приверженцев религии в этой классификации роли не играет.


В классификациях учитываются разные факторы, в т.ч. численность, распространенность, толерантность к принятию и мн. другие.
Пройти гийюр практически не реально, будет отказ в 90% случаев, максимум вас назначат второсортным бней ноах, хуже обычных иудеев.

----------

Фил (29.10.2017), Шуньяананда (29.10.2017)

----------


## Владимир А

> Индуизм позже буддизма-опять байда,какова точка отсчета.есть и достаточно распространена среди самих индусов точка рения


Индуизм средневековый преимущественно. Нет ни одной сампрадаи хинду старше деятельности Будды. Даршаны хинду все эволюционировали от своего первоначального состояния (в брахманизме), а кодифицированы были тоже позже Будды. Индуизм это комплекс сампрадай и астика даршан. Сегодня общепринято пять периодов эволюции этой религии - праиндоевропеизм, ведизм, брахманизм, индуизм, неоиндуизм. Первые три очень сильно отличались от последующих двух, в пантеоне, садхане, сиддханте.

----------

Шуньяананда (29.10.2017)

----------


## Шуньяананда

> Индуизм средневековый преимущественно. Нет ни одной сампрадаи хинду старше деятельности Будды. Даршаны хинду все эволюционировали от своего первоначального состояния (в брахманизме), а кодифицированы были тоже позже Будды. Индуизм это комплекс сампрадай и астика даршан. Сегодня общепринято пять периодов эволюции этой религии - праиндоевропеизм, ведизм, брахманизм, индуизм, неоиндуизм. Первые три очень сильно отличались от последующих двух, в пантеоне, садхане, сиддханте.


Если рассматривать зерно и плод не дхармически то зерно росток колос это не связанные понятия.дискретные .а если во взаимосвязи-то индуизм много старше.Тут дело метрики.Аксиоматики.
 Вивекананда очень интересную мысль высказал-буддизм изначально ,выщепившись из фона брахманизма "отнял у народа" Бога.в том и отличие основное.И логический аппарат..

----------


## Дубинин

К евреям не войдёшь- от мусульман- не выйдешь.. ну куды алкаюшему правды податься.. :Frown:

----------

Шуньяананда (29.10.2017)

----------


## Шуньяананда

> В классификациях учитываются разные факторы, в т.ч. численность, распространенность, толерантность к принятию и мн. другие.
> Пройти гийюр практически не реально, будет отказ в 90% случаев, максимум вас назначат второсортным бней ноах, хуже обычных иудеев.


Да,как говорил один киевский раввин,когда началась массовое переселение украинцев в Израиль-"быть евреем трудно,но стать евреем ещё труднее!""

----------


## Владимир А

> Если рассматривать зерно и плод не дхармически то зерно росток колос это не связанные понятия.дискретные .а если во взаимосвязи-то индуизм много старше.Тут дело метрики.Аксиоматики.
>  Вивекананда очень интересную мысль высказал-буддизм изначально ,выщепившись из фона брахманизма "отнял у народа" Бога.в том и отличие основное.И логический аппарат..


Неоиндуист Вивекананда мог говорить чего угодно, он тенденциозен и ангажирован. Брахманизм и индуизм - разные религии. Брахманизм был старше буддизма, но уж точно не индуизм.

----------

Шуньяананда (29.10.2017)

----------


## Шуньяананда

> Неоиндуист Вивекананда мог говорить чего угодно, он тенденциозен и ангажирован. Брахманизм и индуизм - разные религии. Брахмнизм был старше буддизма, но уж точно не индуизм.


спасибо.мы расходимся в оценке источиков,как авторитетных.для Вас Вивекананда не таков.
А Ваш источник-он кто??

----------


## Шуньяананда

> К евреям не войдёшь- от мусульман- не выйдешь.. ну куды алкаюшему правды податься..


Мне кажется Вы бы могли выступать уже с проповедью и в Калачакре и в Ламриме!!

----------

Дубинин (29.10.2017)

----------


## Владимир А

Центральными божеством брахманизма был Индра. Философия была чисто ритуалистической, они верили, что ритуалы поддерживают мироздание. Сами ритуалы были кровавыми. Массовый забой скота, коней и людей. Из текстов было только три веды и примыкающие брахманы. 
В индуизме же введена концепция ишвары, в роли совсем иных богов. Кровавые ритуалы заменены на бескровные ягьи и пуджи. Веды стало четыре, плюс куча примыкающих к ним новых текстов.

----------

Шуньяананда (29.10.2017)

----------


## Дубинин

Индуизм- Индуизм- какой такой Индуизм?))

----------

Aion (30.10.2017), Владимир Николаевич (30.10.2017), Фил (30.10.2017), Шуньяананда (30.10.2017)

----------


## Владимир А

Древнейшая шайва пашупата-сампрадая лишь первый-второй век нашей эры. Вот вам индуизм.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Индуизм- Индуизм- какой такой Индуизм?))


Индизм : )

Как нечто общее, что охватывает и пронизывает, как индуизмы, буддизмы, джайнизмы, так и всю ту мировоззренческую общность бытовавшую на огромнейшей территории расселения родов индоиранских племён, ставших в последствии народностями и народами.
Как например понятие _эллинизм_ охватывающее огромную территорию Большой Греции(где нынешнее государство Греция лишь мала-малая часть), так и здесь  - _индизм_ )

----------

Дубинин (30.10.2017), Шуньяананда (31.10.2017)

----------


## Гошка

> Всвязи с дискуссией на форуме Евгения Алексеевича хояу задать вопрос. 
> Поскольку я очень очнь мало знакома с индуисткой тантрой, то может быть кто-то объяснить мне по пунктам в чем основные различия между буддизмом и индуизмом, и почему буддизм приводит к освобождению, а индуизм не приводит к освобождению?






> Его Святейшество  заметил также, что индуистские и буддийские тантры тесно переплетены и между ними много общего. Их основное отличие – буддийское представление о пустоте (отсутствии самобытия).
> 
> Духовные лидеры отметили, что у индуизма и буддизма есть много общего: это, прежде всего, базовые практики отречения и медитации, традиция дарования учений и продвижение духовных ценностей.
> 
> Его Святейшество: Если мы рассмотрим мировые религии с наиболее широкой точки зрения и исследуем их конечную цели, то обнаружим, что все основные религии мира — будь то христианство или ислам, индуизм или буддизм, — стремятся к достижению человеком состояния непреходящего счастья. Все они направлены на достижение этой цели. Любой религией подчеркивается, что истинный последователь должен быть честен и обладать мягким характером, — другими словами, действительно религиозный человек должен всегда стремиться стать лучше. С этой целью мировые религии несут человечеству различные учения, способствующие его трансформации. В этом отношении все религии одинаковы, и между ними не существует конфликта. Мы должны рассматривать вопрос многообразия религиозных подходов именно с этой точки зрения. Поступая таким образом, мы не обнаружим между ними никакого конфликта. 
> 
> Что же касается философского подхода, то теория Бога как Всемогущего и Вечного Творца противоречит буддийскому учению. Здесь мы видим расхождение во взглядах. Буддисты считают, что такой вещи, как первопричина возникновения Вселенной, не существует, соответственно у Вселенной не может быть создателя, равно как и невозможно существование вечного, обладающего изначальной чистотой существа. Если посмотреть на это с такой точки зрения, то тогда, разумеется, между доктринами присутствует конфликт. Одни взгляд противоречит другому. Но, рассмотрев основную цель этих существенно различающихся философских подходов, мы увидим, что по сути они одинаковы. Таково мое убеждение.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (30.10.2017), Шуньяананда (30.10.2017)

----------


## Владимир А

Помимо поздних ложных концепций индуизма (ишвара, атман, сотворение жизни и пр.), еще нужно напомнить, что Брахма, Вишну и Шива - сами являются буддистами, согласно Типитаке. Почти все древнеиндийские боги приняли буддизм, согласно нашим суттам.

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

> Всвязи с дискуссией на форуме Евгения Алексеевича хояу задать вопрос. 
> Поскольку я очень очнь мало знакома с индуисткой тантрой, то может быть кто-то объяснить мне по пунктам в чем основные различия между буддизмом и индуизмом, и почему буддизм приводит к освобождению, а индуизм не приводит к освобождению?
> Или может быть кто-то считает по-другому? Тогда объясните пожалуйста почему.
> Я размещаю эту тему на общем форуме специально что бы все могли отвечать. Потому что мне интересны и та и другая точки зрения, а основные участники только буддисты.
> Только пожалуйста аргументированно.


Насколько я понимаю, -- буддизм единственное учение, в котором высший принцип безличен. Пустотность не имеет ни пола ни возраста. 
В остальных религиях есть некая высшая личность, которая знает лучше.

----------

Шуньяананда (31.10.2017)

----------


## Шуньяананда

> Индизм : )
> 
> Как нечто общее, что охватывает и пронизывает, как индуизмы, буддизмы, джайнизмы, так и всю ту мировоззренческую общность бытовавшую на огромнейшей территории расселения родов индоиранских племён, ставших в последствии народностями и народами.
> Как например понятие _эллинизм_ охватывающее огромную территорию Большой Греции(где нынешнее государство Греция лишь мала-малая часть), так и здесь  - _индизм_ )


в свете Вами изложенного,где столь точно и полно выражена идея преемственности и параллельного развития в Индуизме центральных идей замечание Щербатского в главке о добуддийском буддизме
""..... получается, что основная идея буддизма – множественность отдельных элементов без истинного единства – имеет свои корни в примитивных размышлениях упанишад. В то время, когда новое понятие души вырабатывалось в брахманских кругах, некий вид добуддийского буддизма, под которым мы понимаем теорию anatma-dharma, уже существовал. Это время – эпоха "Катхака-упанишады", которая, как указывает проф. Якоби211, могла быть и временем доджайнистского джайнизма, временем Паршванатхи [32], т.е. VIII в. до н.э. ""

----------

Владимир Николаевич (31.10.2017)

----------


## Владимир А

Ранние упанишады не являются авторской литературой индуистов, он были сочинены задолго до них. Ранние упанишады признают за шрути прастхану, но лишь формально, т.к. они противоречат ведийским самхитам и брахманам, а также многочисленным смрити. Индуисты берут из добуддийских упанишад лишь удобные цитаты и интерпретируют, игнорируя все остальное их содержание, практически весь текст. Причем каждый ачарий хинду интерпретирует эти махавакьи разными способами, с разным исходящим смыслом. Добуддийские упанишады были литературой брахманизма, нынче вымершего, причем оппозиционного самому себе, кшатрии сочиняли против браминов, против надоевшей всем ритуалистики.

----------

Шуньяананда (31.10.2017)

----------


## Владимир А

Касательно начинки упанишад.

https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%A3...B#cite_note-12

https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%A3...B#cite_note-13

----------


## Шуньяананда

> Ранние упанишады не являются авторской литературой индуистов, он были сочинены задолго до них. Ранние упанишады признают за шрути прастхану, но лишь формально, т.к. они противоречат ведийским самхитам и брахманам, а также многочисленным смрити. Индуисты берут из добуддийских упанишад лишь удобные цитаты и интерпретируют, игнорируя все остальное их содержание, практически весь текст. Причем каждый ачарий хинду интерпретирует эти махавакьи разными способами, с разным исходящим смыслом. Добуддийские упанишады были литературой брахманизма, нынче вымершего, причем оппозиционного самому себе, кшатрии сочиняли против браминов, против надоевшей всем ритуалистики.


Все это может быть и так. Но в ссылке щербатским утверждается зарождение основной буддийской концепции в рамках более ранних,добуддийских текстов..И тексты эти канонические для индуизма.Даже если отделять брахманизм от индуизма,ветхий завет от нового,и вообще дифференцировать все и вся,но из песни слова не выкинешь.
Это не орошо и не плохо.Похож ли сын на отца,совсем не похож-кто есть кто в ссылке показано..

----------


## Владимир А

Упанишады канонические для ведантического индуизма, но не так, как вы думаете. Оттуда беруться только махавакьи, коротенькие цитаты, а всё противоречащее индуизму попросту игнорируется. Самих добуддийских упанишад - очень мало, большинство упанишад было сочинено позже буддизма. Касательно пантеона доубуддийских упанишад, то они даже ближе буддизму, а не индуизму. Вы не найдете в них ишвары Вишну, или ишвары Шивы.

----------


## Шуньяананда

> Упанишады канонические для ведантического индуизма, но не так, как вы думаете. Оттуда беруться только махавакьи, а вс Самих добуддийских упанишад - очень мало, большинство упанишад было сочинено позже буддизма.


В ссылке академика Щербатского на Якоби речь идет о Катха упанишаде.данированной 8 веком до н.э.Кстати очень популярной,первой из переведенных на другие языки.эпоха упанишад и эпоха шраманов-это огромный мир,феноменология которого источник огромного количества точек зрения.Плюрализм,однако!!

----------


## Владимир А

Существуют сотни упанишад, их сочиняли до средневековья.

----------

Шуньяананда (31.10.2017)

----------


## Владимир А

Еще одна особенность всей литературы индуистов в том, что у нее совсем нет древних манускриптов, нуль. Вот у буддийского канона древние манускрипты есть, он был письменно зафиксирован раньше всяких упанишад и вед.

----------

Шуньяананда (31.10.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> в свете Вами изложенного,где столь точно и полно выражена идея преемственности и параллельного развития в Индуизме центральных идей замечание Щербатского в главке о добуддийском буддизме
> ""..... получается, что основная идея буддизма – множественность отдельных элементов без истинного единства – имеет свои корни в примитивных размышлениях упанишад. В то время, когда новое понятие души вырабатывалось в брахманских кругах, некий вид добуддийского буддизма, под которым мы понимаем теорию anatma-dharma, уже существовал. Это время – эпоха "Катхака-упанишады", которая, как указывает проф. Якоби211, могла быть и временем доджайнистского джайнизма, временем Паршванатхи [32], т.е. VIII в. до н.э. ""


Не знаю на счёт Упанишад, думаю даже если и существовали во время Будды  некоторые из этих текстов в устной форме, то они были распространены не просто только среды браминов, но среди очень узкого круга из среды браминов.

Меня поражает другое.
Будда не пользовался, какойто спец терминологией имеющей хождение лишь в узком кругу и которой надо было дополнительно обучать других. Все свои учения он излагал простым, доступным и понятным каждому языком. Людям, даже самым простым, ненадо было обьяснять, что значит: будда, нирвана, виджняна, читта и т.д и т.п. Это все прекрасно понимали, это были очевидные всем понятия, это была обычная простая бытовая лексика, то с помощью  чего Будда уже излагал свои Постижения.

----------

Шуньяананда (31.10.2017)

----------

